# Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Reportedly Upsets Talent & Triggers Russo



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Cuts a promo about the womens movement blah blah blah then calls Dana Ms Piggy :wtf2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I wasen't surprised by that. Yeah she is technically toned. But she looks big. Because she has alot of mass to her. I don't think she has the best body, if this was Bodybuilding yeah sure. But I prefer chicks bodies like Alexa, or Even Nikki. But that is my personal preference. IMO Nikki Bella has the most complete body of any women ever in WWE. Come get me . AS for the Piggy comment, I wasen't surprised. Dana is not fat. But she is kinda standing out compared to the twigs in the womens division :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I agree! Dana has a sexy body and looks like a wrestler. The hypocrisy of that promo LOL.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

*Feminazis triggered*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Uncalled for by Sasha. I don't care for Dana much, but it's always a petty move to attack someone for their looks. Sasha is very up her own self I have to say. Never been a fan of her.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*










looks 1000x better than









What the fuck is Sasha?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*









^ Miss piggy Apparently.

No make up


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Agreed. Not a fan of twigs. 

:cena6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha's promo: "Women, no more bra and panties, WWE corporate garbage, blah blah blah, Revolution, Miss Piggy!"

Not even a fan of Dana. I'm a Becky guy!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I'd take Dana any day of the week over this.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Why do people like Sasha?*

She is terrible...Also her promos are cringeworthy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Blame the writers for the line, this isn't anything new from them. The promo was awful though, like real bad. At least she didn't mention she was the boss 200 times though . This entire women's revolution thing is so played out and old. Eventually even the nxt smarks are going to start booing it. Stop living off of what was done in 2015 in nxt and do something on the main roster.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

So fucking what? 

Sasha called Dana this back in NXT before her and Charlotte teamed up to beat EMma/Dana.

The logic of equality is flawed. Men can call one another any name under the son, insult one anothers sexuality, talk about lack of hair, and everything under the sun but women can't talk about one anothers weight or looks? because of feminism ...foh


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I don't think the Miss Piggy thing has anything to do with her size, weight, or body.










It's weird that someone who is presumably a face is making these kinds of insults, but Sasha's more suited to be a heel anyway, so w/e. As for the insult itself, I honestly don't care one way or another. I don't find it offensive, nor do I find it particularly funny or entertaining. :shrug


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana looks a lot better then that Rodent looking Sasha.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Lol at people thinking the line wasn't scripted and attacking Sasha personally.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*




wwetna1 said:


> So fucking what?
> 
> Sasha called Dana this back in NXT before her and Charlotte teamed up to beat EMma/Dana.
> 
> The logic of equality is flawed. Men can call one another any name under the son, insult one anothers sexuality, talk about lack of hair, and everything under the sun but women can't talk about one anothers weight or looks? because of feminism ...foh


Except that Sasha is the FACE in this.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*













PunkShoot said:


> Except that Sasha is the FACE in this.


Sasha was the face in NXT too along with Charlotte when she called Dana Piggy for the first time. Dana/Emma have never played face as a pair


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I been woundring that for a while I'm hoping there just trolls and not fans. Maybe they just like shit hell even the great kahli had fans.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

You call Sasha a '90 pound whore' while calling her out for insulting somebody else. You sound like a hypocrite.

It just reminded me of the whole Laycool vs Mickie James "Piggy James" thing, though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

It wasn't even the most appalling thing she said. All of the feminist nonsense, and putting Stephanie McMahon over was. Good god, this segment somehow managed to challenge the Old Day as the worst of the year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Do you hear that sound, it is the sound of Legit Boss about to stomp over you like a butthurt Rhino :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Repped you, OP. I like Sasha and she's in great shape herself, but the funny thing is that Dana is toned like her *and* has the benefit of being thick to boot.

Sasha's gimmick has always exuded cockiness whether she's a face or a heel, so it wasn't surprising that she threw that barb in her promo. But just because it wasn't surprising doesn't mean it was fitting whatsoever.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Godway said:


> It wasn't even the most appalling thing she said. All of the feminist nonsense, and putting Stephanie McMahon over was. Good god, this segment somehow managed to challenge the Old Day as the worst of the year.


The putting Stephanie over thing is something I figured they would do to Paige as punishment. I guess they are saving her for hhh.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Society is such a fucking farce today. How the hell any of you made it through childhood without slitting your wrists is beyond me. This thread is pathetic. :lol


You can be curvy and not be considered big. Nicki, Naomi and Layla immediately come to mind. Dana simply is a lot smaller in stature and so she carries the weight differently. Can guarantee Flair weighs more and likely has a comparable BMI but she's a lot taller in stature and as such, fat is deposited in a manner that actually flatters her body more than when she was 20 pounds lighter around her debut. I personally love the female anatomy period. 


Sasha has a lovely figure. So do Eva and Nicki. Alicia's build is divine and Alexa is godly. Dana does it for me, too. I highly doubt she was that offended. They're insulting each other on a scripted show. She's a big girl (no pun intended) and the moment someone takes a shot at Sasha's forehead, a lot of you complaining about this will love it. I'm sure Dana has no issue getting male attention. The sensitivity is ludicrous. 



The day a heel slips up and calls a fan fat is the day this company will burn and it's ridiculous that it's gotten to this point in society where one can be complimented a dozen times through the day and yet the biggest takeaway we want to harp on is the one instance when someone said something mean. On a scripted soap opera, nonetheless. I guarantee Dana has been hit on today more than she's been chastised for her weight. 


It's not a big deal. Like, at all. Stop crying. Life is a lot tougher than any scripted, juvenile horseshit you hear on RAW


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I think it's her sloppy wrestling, crap promos and receding hairline.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

People like her for her ring performance (even though she botches alot)

I just cant stand how every time she talks, she shoves her stupid feminist propaganda down our throats. WE GET IT SASHA, WOMEN CAN WRESTLE TOO, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Social Justice Warrior or Sasha hater

Bagel or Puppy

Good god, as usual people don't get it. Sasha isn't a moralist. That promo was about bringing respect to the women's division as far as being taken serious as performers in the ring. Doesn't mean she can't hurl insults. It was "no more bra and panties matches", not no more name calling. Only issue clearly is too many wreslting fans associate Miss Piggy with being a fatass and Dana Brooke isn't anything but that. 

Give it up. It wouldn't have mattered if Sasha called her a skank. End of the day, Sasha is way more likable and far more talented than Dana Brooke. Looks? Eh Debatable I guess. But its pretty obvious who theyre going to cheer.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

How many of these threads do we need


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

dana's boobs kada


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Just hope it doesn't stick because Dana's better than being called that for the remainder of her career.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

She's awful. Can't talk, can't act and is a massive fucking botch monster. Unfortunately the same could be said for the vast majority of the womens roster.


----------



## KerwinWangYang (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

She's a pretty good worker, can do good character work as a heel, and has a unique look.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

The same ppl getting upset about what she said are the same ones that talk about her forehead or call her a horse.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha is hatin', I'll be Dana's blanket, mmmhmmm!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Maybe they like how she always lands on her neck trying to attempt a suicide dive?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha is really going downhill recently.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



N3LL14 said:


> The same ppl getting upset about what she said are the same ones that talk about her forehead or call her a horse.....


She looks more like a horse than Dana does a pig.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Before people cry that "everyone's turning on Sasha", remember she's exposed to a much larger audience now and not everyone watches NXT.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



THE GUY said:


> Maybe they like how she always lands on her neck trying to attempt a suicide dive?


That is pretty awesome when she does that LOL.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Because she had a solid run in NXT. Which is enough for the smarks. They don't care that the only decent thing she's done in WWE was the wrestlemania triple threat.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Yeah, Sasha certainly didn't endear herself to me tonight. She goes on and on about women's empowerment, and then proceeds to call Dana "Miss Piggy". 

Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dumb comment by Sasha sure, but c'mon. Dana Brooke is not attractive. When she and Emma were together it was like seeing the hot girl (Emma) and her ugly friend


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana is ugly.

Also lel at being this worked up over an insult on a wrestling program.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I can't take any more of this feminist crap.

Not to mention her numerous botches and cringy promos. Her character isn't even likable. She's basically a heel.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

It was strange, that line shouldn't have been there after everything she had just gone on (and on, and on) about, it completely negated the big speech she'd just given.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I would say her NXT reputation. That's why I like her. She put out top notch shit last year in NXT and gave me some great wrestling memories. That was probably her peak. She hasn't really done much that I can remember on the main roster so far, but I still like her and I'm not irritated by her presence.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Could be worse...Dana could look like a Horse like Sasha. 

Dana has a great body.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Always had a thing for Miss Piggy so: works for me. kada

(No furry)


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

What was the point of that promo on Raw? A swerve retirement speech. Is WWE trying to make her more friendly and less about being "The Boss"? It makes no sense she drops the title because she was injured and now she's returning at Clash of Champions PPV. There's been all these rumors. Seriously WTF is going on with her.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

*excuse you !*











Wait until she turns heel and everybody will bow down to her.
It was so obvious IWC will turn on Sasha when she gets the title.

even the greatest talker ever couldn't wake up this crowd after they witness the *worst Raw of the year* (Nia Jax, Darren Young, Strowman, Old Day), even 2 great workers like Zayn & Owens didn't get the crowd back after the horrible segments they saw live.

Sasha is by far the best they got. she loves Wrestling and she's unique in the ring & out of it and without her i don't think the womens division would be where it is.
She's not botching like Paige, she's actually taking big risks to put great matches,she had great matches with Bayley, Charlotte, Becky and she will get even better.

Poor Sasha was in a impossible spot, she did her best and i am just glad shes ok.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

I don't know I just want her to go away never to return.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

No surprise. They pulled this shit with Mickie James and Kaitlyn. Guess not looking like you'd weigh 90 pounds wet is considered fat to WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

*Backlash is a SmackDown PPV. She's returning at Night of Champions.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Eliko said:


> *excuse you !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol when in doubt trash paige, why not?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Luke Gallows wife called her this on Twitter last week I believe. So I bet that they got that from to have Sasha say it. But yeah shes short and curvy so on tv she does look she chunky at times. But then I say to myself wasn't she a fitness model before joining WWE lol?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

It's a valid question.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

Sasha Banks needs to be front and center of the women's division even when she's injured.

She is literally the women's version of Roman and is being shoved down peoples throats.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I don't see the problem, stop babying the women. You can't whine they need to be treated fairly and blah blah, then boohoo because they got called a name. Wrestling will never get rid of insults and they will never get rid of insults based off of physical attributes. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Calling Dana Ms Piggy is an insult to pigs.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Well Sasha looks like Kermit the Frog so maybe they're going for a romance angle.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I don't understand why anyone is bothered by it. News flash, this is how people in the real world talk shit/insult others, meaning they say things that might not always be true, they're just aiming to put them down and will not hesitate to exaggerate. Not saying it's the most mature thing in the world, but that's just how it is. It's like when people got upset that KO's weight was made fun of a while back, which is again something silly to get mad about. Be realistic, KO's weight would most definitely be pointed out if he was in a shit talking exchange with someone. I mean it's a TV show with people beating each other up and driving their opponents head into the ground, surely mocking someone's appearance is not a big deal.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

I hated that segment so much. It was terrible. Dana is terrible, Sasha inspirational speeches are terrible. The crowd was terrible, It was just terrible.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Backlash is a SmackDown PPV. She's returning at Night of Champions.*


Thanks. Getting all confused with this brand extension shit. Too many PPV's.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

She's been really bad, and WWE manufactures for her more than anyone on the roster not named Roman. They keep giving her a live mic when she's so fucking awkward and forced when trying to talk. I couldn't buy anything she said tonight because of her horrendous delivery.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Delbusto said:


> I don't understand why anyone is bothered by it. News flash, this is how people in the real world talk shit/insult others, meaning they say things that might not always be true, they're just aiming to put them down and will not hesitate to exaggerate. Not saying it's the most mature thing in the world, but that's just how it is. It's like when people got upset that KO's weight was made fun of a while back, which is again something silly to get mad about. Be realistic, KO's weight would most definitely be pointed out if he was in a shit talking exchange with someone. I mean it's a TV show with people beating each other up and driving their opponents head into the ground, surely mocking someone's appearance is not a big deal.


OK, that's fine. I have no problem as long as they let it goes both ways. Can Dana ask why Sasha looks like she belongs in a barn?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Feminism. Lol. Men and women are different!! I don't know why any man would want to hurt a woman like that. You don't think calling a woman who isn't even fat (Piggy James for example) hurts them?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Delbusto said:


> I don't understand why anyone is bothered by it. News flash, this is how people in the real world talk shit/insult others, meaning they say things that might not always be true, they're just aiming to put them down and will not hesitate to exaggerate. Not saying it's the most mature thing in the world, but that's just how it is. It's like when people got upset that KO's weight was made fun of a while back, which is again something silly to get mad about. Be realistic, KO's weight would most definitely be pointed out if he was in a shit talking exchange with someone. I mean it's a TV show with people beating each other up and driving their opponents head into the ground, surely mocking someone's appearance is not a big deal.


People are overly sensitive, but it's really amazing some are being fake upset, considering all the shit talk and insults said on this forum everyday. 

I could see if she called her a cracker or some racial shit, but she called her a pig


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

WWE don't have any creative ideas, what's new? RAW Sucks so bad since the draft i am scared that they will take the guys from SD.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

I see what they were going for but it just didn't work. Crowd didn't care much and Sasha seemed legit bothered by it. I like her but I wasn't feeling the promo at all


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I'm sure if the show wasn't PG Sasha would have called her something even worse, I dont have a problem with anyone calling someone "miss piggy" on RAW. Dana was the one who interrupted Sasha, she deserves what she got. Anyways Dana has no business being out there, she needs to go back to NXT, and learn how to wrestle.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana Brooke is absolute perfection.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Backlash is a SmackDown PPV. She's returning at Night of Champions.*


Clash Of Champions *


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

I can't make sense of this shit at all. First, why in the blue hell would you put Bayley over Charlotte this early into her main roster run? That match should not have been booked. It would've been better had Charlotte been booked in a non title match, won and then Sasha confronts her unannounced.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Because she has had great matches and has an interesting character. Being the "boss bitch" isn't necessarily new but she put a twist on it. She's a fairly good promo most of the time. 

Then add in folk nowadays love when they know you loved wrestling since you were a kid and she's has a recipe to be loved. 



Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

She's getting her title back at Clash of Champions, why she lost it at SS I'll never know. The whole injury thing looks like a work to me now.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



RapShepard said:


> I don't see the problem, stop babying the women. You can't whine they need to be treated fairly and blah blah, then boohoo because they got called a name. Wrestling will never get rid of insults and they will never get rid of insults based off of physical attributes.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I don't have a problem with the insult in particular, but it was jarring that it came right after some kind of women's empowerment speech. I'm also probably judging it more harshly because I like the Dana character more than I like Sasha's.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I rhink she's great all thing considered. My only criticism is that she's clearly a very sensitive person and lets herself get bothered easily by an apathetic/hostile crowd and it affects her performance. Even when she's positively emotional (like during the NXT Ironman match) she has a hard time keeping her composure. That might hurt her in the long run


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

The only problem here was that the promo was one of the most artificial stilted promos in human history...

until she delivered that line. The line delivery, the body position, they were absolute perfection, as witnessed by the response to it. Its all that other stuff leading up to it that was the problem.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Asmodeus said:


> I don't have a problem with the insult in particular, but it was jarring that it came right after some kind of women's empowerment speech. I'm also probably judging it more harshly because I like the Dana character more than I like Sasha's.


What's so hard jarring about it, she's giving a speech, and for lack of better terms a bitch cut her off, that bitch got took care of and got a few fuck yous hurled at her that's realistic.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Saiyanjin2 said:


> She's getting her title back at Clash of Champions, why she lost it at SS I'll never know. The whole injury thing looks like a work to me now.


The whole thing is bizarre. If injury thing is a work what is to the point of it? Makes no sense.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana is bigger than maybe everyone in the E except for Nia. So it does kinda make sense for Sasha to call her that. Its only because everyone else are small twigs and branches. Fact is that everyone there except for a few are ugly af. I am now suspicious that Vince start calling the women as superstars not because they want to be taken seriously, but rather because they dont even fit the name "diva".

That segment was trash as well.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



PunkShoot said:


> ^ Miss piggy Apparently.
> 
> No make up


Just not really impressed. Miss Piggy comment was hilarious though. Good body, she's just too fake looking for me. Lips and tits....fake as hell.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I just knew people would get their knickers in a twist over that line. It's a show about people fighting with each other. There are going to be insults.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

The irony is that when Dana debuted on NXT, her gimmick was how super hot she thought she was.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> Just not really impressed. Miss Piggy comment was hilarious though. Good body, she's just too fake looking for me. Lips and tits....fake as hell.


Those lips would make some good DSLs though.

White woman + DSLs = win!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Dana is bigger than maybe everyone in the E except for Nia. So it does kinda make sense for Sasha to call her that. Its only because everyone else are small twigs and branches. Fact is that everyone there except for a few are ugly af. I am now suspicious that Vince start calling the women as superstars not because they want to be taken seriously, but rather because they dont even fit the name "diva".
> 
> That segment was trash as well.


Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss, Alicia Fox, Carmella, Asuka, Liv Morgan, Eva Marie, and Dana. I think all of them are gorgeous. Raw is lacking in that department for sure.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

you know whats funny I think sasha banks is a bitch in real life and enjoyed saying that to dana.comes of like a real pos imo. and im rooting for dana now


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

So they do something a bit edgy and people are complaining. Why am I not surprised? I wish this forum was around in AE and someone cried about the term Miss Piggy. It would be a GOAT comedy thread. 







For the record I think Dana is a better looking woman than Sasha


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

She cant cut a promo. They gave her the ball but she didnt succeed. She lost the crowd really fast even a guy shouted boring!


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

bayley want a wwe women championship match.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Are some of y'all seriously getting in your feelings over a scripted insult? 

Shit, how did you feel when Big Cass told Seth that size does matter? :lmao


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha looks like someones little brother.

"YEAAHHHH DIVAS REVOLUTION, NO STUPID BELT, SUPPORTING WOMEN"

...then calls Dana Miss Piggy.

Killed Sasha's momentum there and she's meant to be the babyface.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

Wow this forum absolutes hates Sasha, that or a lot of her haters take over every thread involving her. And the hate isn't light, the haters really want her career to be over and for her to go away forever...strange.

Anyways, the promo tonight was misplaced and made no sense. I blame the writing. Why is Sasha faking a retirement speech? And her losing the title seems rather pointless now.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

they used the line in NXT before


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

:russo is absolutely LIVID on twitter right now over what Sasha said in her promo :lmao


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Something about charisma and great wrestling.

Really it is because of a match she had over one year ago and hasn't come close to replicating since. She's a one hit wonder. I've seen it so much. You criticise her and out comes the ''b-but brooklyn!'' defence. I don't care about NXT, I want to know when she is going to put on good matches right here on Raw. No, the title match with Charlotte wasn't good. It was average at best. I think people are holding these women to a different standard than the men. What would be an average men's match suddenly becomes a 4 star match for women.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

i'll give it to miss piggy (Dana) any time.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Natis Cole said:


> I can't make sense of this shit at all. First, why in the blue hell would you put Bayley over Charlotte this early into her main roster run? That match should not have been booked. It would've been better had Charlotte been booked in a non title match, won and then Sasha confronts her unannounced.


Bayley = Female Cena. The underdog character is gone. She will 'overcome the odds' while never actually losing. That's all Vince knows how to do.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I'll repeat what I said in another thread, the hate that some people have on this forum for Sasha is borderline obsessive and irrational at this point. It never reflects on the material being written for her or the booking, it generally attacks her personally and acts as if she writes her own promos and books herself. I'm not sure if it's just fans of other female wrestlers who are negative towards Sasha in every thread involving her, but it's a weird level of hate where the haters want her career to be over and for her to go away forever. The overreactions by some in this thread is actually hilarious. Just an observation.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



StylesP1 said:


> Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss, Alicia Fox, Carmella, Asuka, Liv Morgan, Eva Marie, and Dana. I think all of them are gorgeous. Raw is lacking in that department for sure.


Becky Lynch: Sure she looks like a nice, fun person.
Nikki Bella: Meh, She has a nice body, not as pretty as her sisters however, I still would understand why Cena is in to her.
Alexa Bliss: Definitely
Álicia Fox: I agree
Carmella: She has a terrible voice however
Asuka: Looks like she can fucking murder me, I still like her charisma however
Liv Morgan: Definitely
Eva Marie: Definitely
Dana Brooke: Sometimes she is, sometimes he is not.

However none of these people are like supermodel bombshells. Hence why they are hired for their skills.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Why do people like anything?


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Personally, I find her to be charismatic and think she puts on great matches. I also think she's a wonderful heel, and being a face on the main roster hasn't helped her shine.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



markoutsmarkout said:


> I can't take any more of this feminist crap.
> 
> Not to mention her numerous botches and cringy promos. Her character isn't even likable. She's basically a heel.


Well you wouldn't have to hear her "feminist crap" if men hadn't spent the last 6,000+ years oppressing women, so...:toomanykobes


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



witchblade000 said:


> Those lips would make some good DSLs though.
> 
> White woman + DSLs = win!


 @Headliner Any insight brah?

On the flip side, I don't give a fuck about Heel/Face alignment, edginess, equality in this Revolution angle. What I do find offensive is a less attractive broad throwing shade on a clearly superior looking chick.

It's like Flavor Flav talking shit about, well, anybody. Shit just takes you out of the moment like "For real? That's what we're doing now B?"

People saying Dana is too fake :StephenA7


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

Just waiting for her to betray Bayley and turn heel again.

Just waiting....................


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

It was a nose thing, not a fat thing.

Also, Dana Brooke is fucking hideous. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

:sasha2


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

What they are doing with her makes no sense. With the pace they are moving this shit at we will end up with Bayley vs Sasha at the PPV after COTC. They've already blown their wad and let Bayley get a pretty close to clean win over Charlotte. So want are they doing here? Pushing Charlotte from the being the champ for the last year into the third spot overnight? If Sasha needed these two weeks off so bad then she should have to sit out for at least enough time to sell the injury to the audience. Bayley vs Charlotte was the right direction after Sasha took her break. They should have stuck to that storyline since they started it.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Gotta love the fake outrage


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Victermone said:


> Wow this forum absolutes hates Sasha, that or a lot of her haters take over every thread involving her. And the hate isn't light, the haters really want her career to be over and for her to go away forever...strange.


It's easier if you just don't take anything people say on here seriously


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Astro Zombie said:


> It's easier if you just don't take anything people say on here seriously


Point taken.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Straw Hat said:


> Sasha Banks needs to be front and center of the women's division even when she's injured.
> 
> She is literally the women's version of Roman and is being shoved down peoples throats.


They call that being pushed. :mj

It's a little different when you're actually over.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I think it is soo weird Sasha said this! Especially after that woman empowerment speech. Did she shoot on Dana? Amber Gallows is the one that started this Miss Piggy nonsense on twitter & Sasha is all about the internet. Did Steph put her up to that? Is Sasha jealous of Dana because she is protected heavily by H and feels she didn't earn her spot? Is Steph jealous of Dana? Maybe not considering this "piggy" stuff has happened before.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



foc said:


> The whole thing is bizarre. If injury thing is a work what is to the point of it? Makes no sense.


 Well the whole thing is baffling to me as well, but I guess this was WWE's best way to work Bayley in to the picture, without the two having to face each other so soon.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I like Sasha, but her delivery on the mic is really really awful. The only one who should be cutting promos glorifying the diva's revolution is Becky. Even then, I think she'd flop just like Charlotte and Sasha did.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



markoutsmarkout said:


> *I can't take any more of this feminist crap*.


I'm sorry but the whole 'diva' shit was ridiculously outdated and embarrassing. I'd much rather see women in WWE wrestle than have a bra and panties match. If anything the former is sexier anyway.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> they used the line in NXT before


I still think there is more to this! Sasha probably hated her then too! It is okay for women to hate each other but "Miss Piggy" is stupid and childish. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Was I the only one who liked this segment? :hmm:

I'm not sure why it happened exactly, but it damn sure reeled me in.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



DGenerationMC said:


> Just waiting for her to betray Bayley and turn heel again.
> 
> Just waiting....................


She'd certainly be much more effective as a heel, I think. Her "The Boss" character really has no cohesion with a face alignment.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

Something is definitely going on with these women! Too much smoke to not be any fire at this point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



StylesP1 said:


> Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss, Alicia Fox, Carmella, Asuka, Liv Morgan, Eva Marie, and Dana. I think all of them are gorgeous. Raw is lacking in that department for sure.


You go dumb hard for Smackdown. I can appreciate you championing the rivalry lol.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I like her ass, and her botches which makes me laugh.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



RapShepard said:


> You go dumb hard for Smackdown. I can appreciate you championing the rivalry lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I thought I was stating fact...

I have seen many say the same thing about the Raw women's division. Have some good talent like Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley but they are lacking severely in the looks department. I included Alicia Fox. I mean, are you really going to sit there and tell me that Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Carmella and Eva Marie doesn't dwarf what is on Raw when it comes to looks?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

That promo was pretty bad.

I have a friend that likes Sasha. Even she hated the promo & she was originally looking forward to it.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Was I the only one who liked this segment? :hmm:
> 
> I'm not sure why it happened exactly, but it damn sure reeled me in.


I thought her promo was fine. Considering I'm not a huge fan of her promos, I thought it was one of the better ones I've seen from her. Though I'm not exactly sure why she would fake a retirement promo. 

I kinda felt bad for Dana Brooke though. Her character is completely useless.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

So let me get this straight, it's okay for the men to trash talk each other over the way they look but not okay for the women? So much for equality and spare me the, "But Sasha's supposed to be a baby face!", excuse. The Rock didn't pull any punches on the mic despite being a baby face and neither should Sasha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



StylesP1 said:


> I thought I was stating fact...
> 
> I have seen many say the same thing about the Raw women's division. Have some good talent like Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley but they are lacking severely in the looks department. I included Alicia Fox. I mean, are you really going to sit there and tell me that Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Carmella and Eva Marie doesn't dwarf what is on Raw when it comes to looks?


Nah dumb hard is a compliment. But nah personally I only find Alicia, Nikki, and Naomi attractive. Dana has a good body and Nia Jax has a decent face (big women can get it). 

But being honest I'm not really into white women, which is most of both rosters. Becky, Carmella, Charlotte, Nattie, Alexa, and the bunch don't really move me in a she's cute way. I don't think any of them are ugly, but they're all just okay to me, due to lack of melanin. Roster seems even to me on looks.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I wasn't offended, but it was a joke to take in since Sasha isn't a looker herself.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I don't mind insults but she could've done better than Miss Piggy lol.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I like her but she's not been half as good as she was in NXT, in fact she's regressed on all fronts really really badly. She's not duplicated anything great she did in NXT, Nikki botches less than she does.

If anything the question should be, why hasn't everyone got behind the Becky train? Becky has been great! Even Charles has improved since NXT.


----------



## dimez (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

lol @ some of the comments in this topic.

You guys are really making a huuuuge deal out of basically nothing lol. Sasha for one isn't a clean cut babyface, and the like of Cena/New Day/Orton always take jabs at looks, weight, etc. Not the first time they referenced to Dana as Ms. Piggy either. It's a go-to line that you're probably gonna hear while she's employed so get out your feelings now.

Jesus. I knew the IWC was gonna get off the Sasha bandwagon fast, but this is a little scary right now.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Dibil13 said:


> Something about charisma and great wrestling.
> 
> Really it is because of a match she had over one year ago and hasn't come close to replicating since. She's a one hit wonder. I've seen it so much. You criticise her and out comes the ''b-but brooklyn!'' defence. I don't care about NXT, I want to know when she is going to put on good matches right here on Raw. No, the title match with Charlotte wasn't good. It was average at best. I think people are holding these women to a different standard than the men. What would be an average men's match suddenly becomes a 4 star match for women.


But she's not a one hit wonder, she was pretty consistent in NXT
Its RAW and main roster in general that sucks! you wont get to see a good match on RAW because RAW is just bad, period.
The only times you'll get to see a decent+ match on this show is if its a title match with a title change.

Imo send them back to NXT. If Joe and Nakamura can be wasted there then there is no excuse to keep the 4HW on main roster, send them all back to NXT.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Eliko said:


> WWE don't have any creative ideas, what's new? RAW Sucks so bad since the draft i am scared that they will take the guys from SD.


 Only A mater of time sadly. I don't even like SD much but it is still better then raw.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I like her less and less every time I see her. I agree with the ones saying that her feminist agenda is getting old. Mostly because in the process of pushing it she's shitting all over the hard work of many that came before her. Just because they don't fit her "mold" of what a woman wrestler should be doesn't mean that they weren't important. I just don't like the condescending attitude she carries as it doesn't appear to be just kayfabe. She carries that shit into serious interviews too.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Women are not men! Molly Holly and Mickie both talked about the pain they felt when called fat! Those are nice women and not feminazi bitches. I will step away from this thread. It is getting hot in here!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

because in 2015 she was one of the best in the world.
Her match with Becky was a pure wrestling masterpiece, and her matches with Bayley with Classics.
She was also fantastic on the mic. 
She isn't been half as good as she used to be, I'm waiting for her to turn heel and see if she unleashes her full potential.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Mad Jester said:


> So let me get this straight, it's okay for the men to trash talk each other over the way they look but not okay for the women? So much for equality and spare me the, "But Sasha's supposed to be a baby face!", excuse. The Rock didn't pull any punches on the mic despite being a baby face and neither should Sasha.


Here was the disconnect, to me, if Roman went out there and did a heartfelt promo about how anyone could be American, land of the free, home of the brave, and he came from a family of immigrants that might not look like the American stereotype, then immediately mocked Rusev for being a Bulgarian transplant that would seem odd. The juxtaposition of those radically different statements would make the promo sound strange.


----------



## dimez (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> Women are not men! Molly Holly and Mickie both talked about the pain they felt when called fat! Those are nice women and not feminazi bitches. I will step away from this thread. It is getting hot in here!


Confidence issues can happen in either gender. Guarantee if you look deep enough you'll find that there's male wrestlers who felt "bullied" or "insulted" by comments made by fellow wrestlers.

That's the business though. I'd bet money on Dana caring less about the comment than half the people in this thread.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Miss Sally said:


> I like her but she's not been half as good as she was in NXT, in fact she's regressed on all fronts really really badly. She's not duplicated anything great she did in NXT, Nikki botches less than she does.
> 
> If anything the question should be, why hasn't everyone got behind the Becky train? Becky has been great! Even Charles has improved since NXT.


They worked a little bit in slow motion tonight because Bayley was _really_ selling that knee, but I've noticed that Bayley doesn't seem like she's missed a beat at all in adapting to working on the main roster.

Bodes well for her.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I'd rather my girlfriend had Dana Brooke's body than Sasha Banks' body. Dana oozes sex appeal in every single way; Sasha doesn't. 

The Miss Piggy line was a bit 90's tbh.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



dimez said:


> Confidence issues can happen in either gender. Guarantee if you look deep enough you'll find that there's male wrestlers who felt "bullied" or "insulted" by comments made by fellow wrestlers.
> 
> That's the business though. I'd bet money on Dana caring less about the comment than half the people in this thread.


That is a very good point! Thanks. I often let my passion as a fan get in the way. Dana knew what she signed up for and good point about men also. I am sensitive to both. I wouldn't want Kevin Owens to hate himself and I wouldn't want Dana Brooke to hate herself. In the end, their are tons of ways to get excellent heat without being trash. For example; Daniel Bryan Vs Miz. They both dished it out equally.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I can't wait till Bayley gets the title, would like to see the shitstorm that happens when she gets it. Over created thread is over created.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha can take her mouse looking ass somewhere else. 

Looking like the fucking female animatronic in the Chuck E Cheese line-up with red hair instead of blonde.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

She's no favorite of mine, at least she hasn't been on the main roster for me. But I do like her, she has a lot of up side, and has the potential to put on good matches. But honestly the one decent match I've seen of hers on the main roster is the one where she won the title. Other than that she's been a letdown, but I much rather watch her, then say someone like Dana Brooke.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

She is so bad as a babyface. Her character has heel written all over it.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

This is nothing new. She is been calling her that for ages on NXT.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana Brooke walked into KFC, ate everything in the KFC, and they had to close KFC.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

because i think she's cool


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

i think they are both very attractive. 

90 pound whore tho? yikes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Cooper09 said:


> I'd rather my girlfriend had Dana Brooke's body than Sasha Banks' body. *Dana oozes sex appeal in every single way*; Sasha doesn't.
> 
> The Miss Piggy line was a bit 90's tbh.


:tripsscust

Literally looks like Lex Luger with bolt-ons. You do you, though. :cudi


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*

ok so i've been here since january and I'm getting the pattern of this place now. 

Just hate on the next person that finally goes over


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I have actually seen a few people on these forums call her that and it isn't very nice. I'm not really a big fan of Dana though. Sasha was probably told to say that as part of the script I doubt she would say it to be mean to Dana in real life. And wouldn't the WWE ask Dana if she was okay with being called Miss Piggy or not?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I have actually seen a few people on these forums call her that and it isn't very nice. I'm not really a big fan of Dana though. Sasha was probably told to say that as part of the script I doubt she would say it to be mean to Dana in real life. *And wouldn't the WWE ask Dana if she was okay with being called Miss Piggy or not?*


*FUCK NO.* 

Vince and co have made it clear over the years they give not a single shit about their roster's feelings.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha would get it.

So would Dana.


:trips5


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



JD said:


> *FUCK NO.*
> 
> Vince and co have made it clear over the years they give not a single shit about their roster's feelings.


Oh I thought a Superstar could choose to decline or accept a storyline of they were uncomfortable with it. I guess not. :frown2:


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Asmodeus said:


> Here was the disconnect, to me, if Roman went out there and did a heartfelt promo about how anyone could be American, land of the free, home of the brave, and he came from a family of immigrants that might not look like the American stereotype, then immediately mocked Rusev for being a Bulgarian transplant that would seem odd. The juxtaposition of those radically different statements would make the promo sound strange.


I agree with you that the segment in its entirety was off kilter. They should have just had Sasha come back and call out Charlotte only to get Dana and then have them both trade insults and end it with Sasha getting one over on Dana and that's it. The retirement tease they were going for was just a waste.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

I think her matches are fine. It's the main roster, nobody is going to be putting up anything above 3 stars unless it's a special occasion like mania where the women would get weeks to prepare the match out like nxt. It's her promos that are really bad. WWE should just keep the mic away from her like they are likely doing with bayley.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I thought it was funny and accurate.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Astro Zombie said:


> How many of these threads do we need


exactly...why does anyone like anyone...?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Asmodeus said:


> Here was the disconnect, to me, if Roman went out there and did a heartfelt promo about how anyone could be American, land of the free, home of the brave, and he came from a family of immigrants that might not look like the American stereotype, then immediately mocked Rusev for being a Bulgarian transplant that would seem odd. The juxtaposition of those radically different statements would make the promo sound strange.


In your example that would be an obvious contradiction and thus higly hypocritical but Sasha's speech was about women being treated equally in wrestling; male babyfaces insult heels based on looks therefore she's actually championing her position by insulting Dana based on her looks because it's exactly what Cena or Reigns would do.

Women not insulting each other so they don't come off as catty is the type of kid glove, special treatment they don't need.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Mra22 said:


> She is terrible...Also her promos are cringeworthy


You don't like Sasha :crying: I still think your a cool poster even though you don't like Sasha.. :frown2:

Ok time to be serious anyways I like her because I think her gimmick is cool, and she has worked hard to get where she is today, you can see she has a passion for wrestling and wants to be there not because she wants to be a model but because she actually loves wrestling.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Speaking on a fitness and muscle level Dana probably has the most impressive build out off all the women, she's shredded. Don't even see where the miss piggy stuff comes from.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

*facepalm* We're making threads for these things now?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



BASEDBAYLEY said:


> ok so i've been here since january and I'm getting the pattern of this place now.
> 
> Just hate on the next person that finally goes over


It's a little more complicated than that: basically everybody has haters but they don't get really vocal until that person starts getting pushed. There's also a strong hive mind mentality where anybody that the company is clearly behind becomes public enemy no 1. Add the hive minders to the vocal haters and it _seems_ like the entire IWC turned on that person over night. 

I'd like to believe that most people would rather talk about the people they do like instead of the ones they don't and that it's just a really sad, really loud minority that does 90% of the hating.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Sasha is trash, no surprise she says something like this


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

The Boss really didn't look comfortable at all with that promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772991293324603392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772989517191970816


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

I thought Vince Russo didn't care what happens in WWE? :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Literally who?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

The fake emoting is terrible, but she's got charisma and spunk. She's one of those people where the idea of her is better than the execution, but it's still usually passable (albeit can be frustrating) & she stands out from the crowd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Fuck off Russo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Vince Russo is a cancer on the Wrestling Community, he single handenly destroyed pro wrestling. Why do ppl ever listin to him? However he is right. Sasha strengths is not in mic, she is the female Roman their. She is no Paige in that depart.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

I think his problem is less with her slighting the talents who had to perform in those matches and more with the fact that she buried his booking. Fuck his feelings and fuck the feelings of the chicks who did that stuff, the t & a era needs to be buried and forgotten about permanently.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Laquane Anderson said:


> Speaking on a fitness and muscle level Dana probably has the most impressive build out off all the women, she's shredded. Don't even see where the miss piggy stuff comes from.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



MillionDollarChamp said:


>


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Russo helped save the WWF and put WCW out of business. He deserves all the respect in the world.

- Vic


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana should retaliate next week by calling Sasha a Dik-Dik


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

That definition of the word boss is still her worst promo of all time. She never had a good promo though.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*



3ku1 said:


> Vince Russo is a cancer on the Wrestling Community, he single handenly destroyed pro wrestling. Why do ppl ever listin to him? However he is right. Sasha strengths is not in mic, she is the female Roman their. She is no Paige in that depart.


last I check pro wrestling is still alive, matter of fact could have sworn I watch raw tonigh...and did you have to bring roman in to make your point, their are literally other people in that company whose mic skill aren't good


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Okay, think about the women that had the bra and panties matches. Sasha gave credit to Trish and Lita, who had some over the years. Talented women like Ivory, Jacqueline, Jazz, Molly Holly and Victoria... not sure they did, and if they did it was a rarity.

The women that had more bra and panties matches were the likes of The Kat, Terri, Stacy, Torrie, Ashley Massaro, Candice Michelle... with the exception of Candice in later years, they were terrible wrestlers, but stunning women.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

EVERYTHING has to be about him doesn't it? Fuck off.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

shut up vince russo


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*



> the t & a era needs to be buried and forgotten about permanently.


It's pretty ridiculous how certain fans talk about that era like it was worse than World Wars 1 & 2 combined. Probably the same guys who used to jerk off to those matches, too.

Even more hilarious is watching someone like Trish Stratus crap all over that era on a fucking network special when it was literally her T&A that made her a star. They were the only reason she was hired in the first place.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

The butthurt in this thread is amazing. 

Acting like Dana wouldn't be aware of it. She's been referred to as Miss Piggy many times before. If she didn't like it, she'd let it be known.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Really it is was more of the "typical PG crap insult" why I hated that line. Like I was "Really Sasha? That the best you could come up with?" What is with WWE going to the generic, overused, and unfunny line of "pig" for their women insults? Even staying in the realms of PG, couldn't creative come up with something, oh I dunno, more realistic and relevant for Dana then that? 3 weeks ago we had Lesnar saying "I don't give a shit about your kids." and now we're back to catty, 2008-2014 insults. First piggy with Mickie, then Vickie, and I think with Kaitlin & Natalya. Fucking overused and VERY under-funny by 2016. Why couldn't she call her something relevant to her, like "You suck at wrestling" or something. But "ohh noo, that would be breaking the 4th wall cause she really does suck". Plus, it was also counterproductive to the "pro women" lines she was using seconds before with how the women's revolution has gone.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Why don't you complain to the writers who came up with Sasha's promo, rather than Sasha herself.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

It's hard to find someone who delivers a promo worse than Sasha. I like her wrestling but the second a mic is in front of her she's absolutely terrible.

Also, her "we did it" comment is only accurate if you completely wipe the years 1957 - 2008 from history. That's the fault of Vince and the writers; WWE and NXT have really failed Sasha who is a great in ring talent.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

You know, the more barriers we put on things that are acceptable to say, the harder it is to write a show that is basically about people wanting to beat each other up. They say things like "Miss Piggy" because they can't call Sasha calling Dana "an arrogant bitch". But now, people are complaining because it's anti feminist. Some are complaining that it's lame.

Easy solution, up the rating back to TV-14 and let the talent say things that people who don't like each other might say.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Wasn't there a same type of thread posted like 2 weeks ago about why Bayley was liked? :ha lol :maury


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Another cunt moves by legit cunt Sasha Banks. Funny that Laycool got endless stick by calling Mickie "Piggy James" but now it's writer fault or traditional heel moves. I bet Meltzer won't nominated this as disgusting tactics like he did with Laycool. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Not a fan of Dana's face, but her body is pretty great and that Piggy comment has no truth to it whatsoever. Plus it's supposed to be a new era... Sasha, you fucked up.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Dana > Sasha


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Dana should retaliate next week by calling Sasha a Dik-Dik


Sasha appears to be on the verge of becoming the female version of Mr Clean. Her hairline is receding faster than the French Army in WWII.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*



foc said:


> The Boss really didn't look comfortable at all with that promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772991293324603392
> ...





wkc_23 said:


> Fuck off Russo.


Russo, in my opinion is a legend. Because he was writing for the "then" FEDERATION in the end of the Golden Age, throughout the New Generation and the first quarter of the Attitude Era, in which everyone talks about more than the current era and shitty PG age of WWE. Vince Russo made the product great, in which he was writing for the WWF when they finally beat WCW in the ratings. Which the same cannot be said for his works within the WCW, because by that time in 2000, the WWF had between 6 million and 7.4 million viewers (because WCW was an asylum mostly controlled by the inmates), so he saved MeekMahan in more ways than one. So he gets to say just about anything on the wrestling community as a whole, because he even put TNA on the map with his writings, but then when he wasn't involved with TNA and tried to offer his services for FREE, they turned him down and went into a state of losing it's partnership with Spike, then spent less than 12 months on Destination America, before being dropped due to poor ratings. Vince Russo knows how to write good shows, which is something we aren't getting in this age. Sasha Banks has no right to criticise anything before her time in the business, because matches like the Bra and Panties were what took a more extravagant approach in putting some of the female wrestlers names out there, in a time when WCW wasn't getting the viewers and when the Invasion angle finally came about in 2001, we defiantly knew who Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson were. :grin2:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo Upset With The Boss's Promo*

Someone better tell Steve Austin that bra and panties matches won the "war".

This nobody can't go a week without making some kind of comment about RAW, reminding the world that he worked for WWE 20 years ago.

How'd the war go in WCW, when you and Ferrara had a legendary female performer like Madusa get beach ball sized implants, then parade her around as a slut every week while Ferrara does one of the most offensive things in wrestling history with that Oklahoma character, pouring BBQ sauce down her tits and shit. Ratings must have been through the roof for that!!! Or in TNA, when you take the most entertaining and over aspect of the show, the Knockouts, and have them in Lockbox Challenges to decide who's champion. 

This is an asshole who fundamentally has no respect for female performers and never did. Sasha's promo might have sucked, but it was ringing true in the sense that they've come a ways from the bra and panties matches, and the way a scumbag like Russo portrayed the women on TV every week.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

Whatever happened to the WWE's "Be A Star" anti-bullying crap?

I'm certain that Sasha calling Dana "Miss Piggy" falls under the discrimination of bullying by name calling to someone who clearly does not look like an anorexic twig.

Also, while she disrespects the butterfly belt and then calls Dana "Miss Piggy" she's forgetting that she's trying to promote a new era. But she is going back to when Mickie James was being called "Piggy James".






Shame on Sasha and the WWE.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*

Never mind. Don't know why merging thread that have different details


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

I am pretty sure every blonde girl in america has been called miss piggy at one point of their life.

Making a mountain out of a mole hill...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



> Dana brooke has maybe the best body out of every women in the WWE. She is mad sexy, with and without makeup.
> 
> I find it hilarious how they would let Sasha say that. You don't need to be 90 pound whore to be considered in shape or good looking.



Dana certainly isn't my cup of tea, but to each their own, I guess.

However, you completely lose me by calling the other women "90 pound whores". WTF, dude?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

throwback to Piggy James, except this time it is a face using the insult.

Most people in this thread was probably joining the choir that hated the Piggy James angle and through it was "disgusting" how they insulted her like that, but hey, at least they were the heels, it made sense for them to insult the face like that.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Who cares?

People who aren't stupid know she isn't fat. If you care about this then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Glad I didn't watch Raw. She has a massive forehead.

It's a great idea, I don't want to see any of these ugly cows in bra and panties.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

"Listen, Dana, you are a tremendous competitor and I have the utmost respect for you. Let's just go out there and find out who the better woman is. No hard feelings"

I guess that's what some people would prefer to see/hear in pro wrestling promos. OMG, please don't insult anybody you're about to pretend to fight.

:duck


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

i have to say, sasha sucks i find it borderline ridiculous how up her own arse she is when shes the worst out of the 4 horsewomen, can have her own section on botchmania and cant speak to save her life


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

So people are actually blaming Sasha personally when they know full well that promo was written for her right.

Never change people, keep directing your anger about the product at the workers and not the people really in control.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha fans, come over here and join the Dean Ambrose fans in the camp of fans of wrestlers who were loved on WF but turned on them suddenly, lol.


I think insults do have their place in wrestling, but it depends on what they are.

TBH, the weirdest bit of the segment to me was Dana defending Charlotte despite the fact that Charlotte had smacked her earlier and basically dumped her ass. Silly Dana.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



> I think insults do have their place in wrestling, but it depends on what they are.



I know, insults that could never hurt anyone, right? "Hey, you know what you are? You're a big old poopy-head. That's right, I said it".

If everyone is supposed to be super PC and kid friendly all the fucking time, don't expect that to result in compelling storylines. Again, they're supposed to pretend to fight each other.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

This thread reminds me why wrestling fans are the worst.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



KC Armstrong said:


> I know, insults that could never hurt anyone, right? "Hey, you know what you are? You're a big old poopy-head. That's right, I said it".
> 
> If everyone is supposed to be super PC and kid friendly all the fucking time, don't expect that to result in compelling storylines. Again, they're supposed to pretend to fight each other.


*insert gif of John Cena spraypainting JBL is poopy on his limo here lol*

It's not even a creative insult, but I still laugh like mad whenever Chris Jericho calls somebody a stupid idiot. It's the silliest insult ever, but it's still effective and makes for a great crowd chant.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



> It's not even a creative insult, but I still laugh like mad whenever Chris Jericho calls somebody a stupid idiot. It's the silliest insult ever, but it's still effective and makes for a great crowd chant.


It only works because Jericho can get anything over and because he's playing a comedic heel right now. If you want evidence that soft, kid friendly insults don't work, look at Reigns.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

WWE did the same with Mickie James and that pissed me off just as much, Like WWE cannot accept curvy women. It has Vince written all over it. But to be honest I didn't really care too much.

As for Russo, isn't he always mad? I for one am glad there are no bra and panty matches, maybe because I grew up from being a nerdy prepubescent kid and am old enough to see bra and panties every night now days. Although I was still in my late teens when WWE were doing those. Good if you are trying to attract 12 year old who haven't seen boobs before but we don't need those matches anymore, their dated and awfully offensive.

Outside of that Sasha dropped an awesome promo, it's a shame people are focusing on one line out of the 10 minutes she did


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



PunkShoot said:


> ^ Miss piggy Apparently.
> 
> No make up





If that's Miss Piggy, then call me Kermit, I'd tear that up! :kermit


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana is miles ahead of Sasha her body is probably the best alongside Nikki Bella's


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana looks like a porn star. Bet she fucks like one too. Sasha is attractive but she's a geek too. Just look at her taste in men and the guy she married.

I'd take Dana over Sasha.

As for the Bra & Panties matches, they never had me fast forwarding through some of their matches like I do some of the Women's matches today. Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Bayley are good but they still have some crap in that Women's division whose matches I skip.

Sasha's "anti-diva" schtick is old and tired just like the "you're a bad wrestler because you never wrestled in the indies, lulz" shit that comes out of Bryan's mouth. AJ Lee did it, Paige did it, it wasn't great then, it's not great now.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana should start calling Sasha an anteater next week.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Well it's good to see at least one person had an emotional reaction to that promo.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

22 fucking pages over that no talent bimbo jobber slut. Dana should be flattered. Miss Piggy had a much better career than her. Though I don´t know whether she fucked Waldorf and Statler to get on TV, too. 

Man I bet Duke The Dumpster Droese and Damien Demento wish they were around in the internet age. Even they could have been relevant.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



The Son Shala said:


> This thread reminds me why wrestling fans are the worst.


I know, geeks talking about turned on and Sasha fans being willfully ignorant :mj.

I don't necessarily have an issue with her calling Dana Ms Piggy, didn't care when Lay-Cool called whoever they were feuding with that at that time. I think her cutting a boring lengthy promo about women empowerment and the women's movement and ending it with her calling Dana Ms Piggy was what was god awful. Would be like Cena cutting a promo about equality then immediately putting someone down because their race or sexual orientation :wtf2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I'll take Miss Piggy over Stick Insect Horse Face.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Gotta love the comments from those who deride Sasha Banks' looks because she insulted Dana Brooke's looks. I mean, feel free. Call whomever you like ugly. But it's absolutely hysterical when the topic is Sasha calling her a bad name because of her looks and the responses are doing literally the same thing.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sol Katti said:


> Gotta love the comments from those who deride Sasha Banks' looks because she insulted Dana Brooke's looks. I mean, feel free. Call whomever you like ugly. But it's absolutely hysterical when the topic is Sasha calling her a bad name because of her looks.


What goes around comes around. Sasha shouldn't be making fun of peoples looks, especially when she looks like she does. 

It aint her first time making fun of peoples looks either.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sweggeh said:


> What goes around comes around. Sasha shouldn't be making fun of peoples looks, especially when she looks like she does.


Or... she can say whatever she wants about how another chick looks just like you're allowed to say whatever you want about Sasha.

Why are you allowed to do it and not her?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sol Katti said:


> Or... she can say whatever she wants about how another chick looks just like you're allowed to say whatever you want about Sasha.
> 
> Why are you allowed to do it and not her?


We are some people on a fuckin message board, not someone who is getting paid to promote womens rights on tv.

Stephanie McMahon aint putting any money in my pocket to go out there and bore the crowd to tears talking about womens empowerment and turn on the waterworks with some crocodile tears.

Sasha Banks is just stupid. Anyone with sense knows that with this womens revolution stuff the company is pushing, and after the speech you just made, you don't turn around barely 30 seconds later and call a woman Miss Piggy.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



witchblade000 said:


> looks 1000x better than
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's have a look at Sasha's BMI...








Looks like she's just barely scraping by being classified as underweight for a 5'5" 24 year old woman.
Not to mention the fact that she seriously looks like Tuna the dog...








...and she's making fun of a woman who was a competitive bodybuilder??
:zeb *WHO'S WRITING THIS SHIT?!*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sweggeh said:


> We are some people on a fuckin message board, not someone who is getting paid to promote womens rights on tv.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon aint putting any money in my pocket to go out there and bore the crowd to tears talking about womens empowerment and turn on the waterworks with some crocodile tears.
> 
> Sasha Banks is just stupid. Anyone with sense knows that with this womens revolution stuff the company is pushing, and after the speech you just made, you don't turn around barely 30 seconds later and call a woman Miss Piggy.


Alright... except that wasn't your point at all. You said she shouldn't make fun of someone's looks because of how she looks. Yet, here you are doing the same thing. And let's get this straight, I am not arguing that you shouldn't be able to. Feel free. But don't be hypocritical about it.

Also, how in the world does it infringe on women's rights?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fuck that was awful. I like Sasha. I really do but that was inexcusable. So Bayley debuts and gets her wins over Dana and even the Womens' champion clean and yet Sasha gets the shot (rematch clause or not). I assume WWE didn't know how severe the injuries were until confirmation last night. Very pointless to tease something that could have been interesting for Sasha.

And folks, I will say this now and you can quote me. Get used to the feminist creed/Stephanie ass kissing because EVERY diva is going to have to shoehorn that in to their promos from this point forward. Bet. That's how bad a Steph-ran WWE is going to be. We just don't know the full scope.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Russo needs to just STFU already.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Russo is upset? Was he not the guy who okay'ed Ed Ferrara to make fun of Jim Ross and his bells palsy ?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

You could get with this:










Or you could get with that:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

So a babyface cant make fun of a heel and a heel cant make fun of a babyface? What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DJHJR86 said:


> You could get with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better get with this, cause this is where it's at,


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

If she is miss piggy what is nia jax?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



The Son Shala said:


> This thread reminds me why wrestling fans are the worst.


I've been a member of a few forums over the last 15+ years and I have to say this forum is the shittiest. 



KC Armstrong said:


> "Listen, Dana, you are a tremendous competitor and I have the utmost respect for you. Let's just go out there and find out who the better woman is. No hard feelings"
> 
> I guess that's what some people would prefer to see/hear in pro wrestling promos. OMG, please don't insult anybody you're about to pretend to fight.
> 
> :duck


That sounds like something Bayley would say and then people on this forum would attack her for not being "edgy" enough.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



bálorisayiddo said:


> I'm sorry but the whole 'diva' shit was ridiculously outdated and embarrassing. I'd much rather see women in WWE wrestle than have a bra and panties match. If anything the former is sexier anyway.


It doesn't matter if it was "outdated and embarrassing" or whatever. The point is this stupid divas "revolution" where they keep harping on it and making it into some sort of civil rights crusade.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

:mj4 Some of you get triggered way too easily by way too many things, grow the fuck up or never watch wrestling again, ever :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sucks for Russo because he's a fan of Banks and creative had her go out there and bury his booking that saved the company.

- Vic


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Sasha is an odd one that's for sure.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha shitting on the heads of the people whose shoulders she stands on. That's the offensive part.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fans want Attitude Era back.
Fans complain and cry about a woman calling another woman Miss Piggy.

fpalm


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I really do despair sometimes.

I mean this company has form with the whole piggy angle and a ton of you are thinking Sasha just came up with that promo on her own and it wasn't scripted or her.

Blame the writers not the talent people, they don't have control over this stuff.


----------



## mendohelix (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Why is Sasha balding is the real question.


----------



## Alabaster King (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana should return the comment and call her Rowlf.....


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sol Katti said:


> Gotta love the comments from those who deride Sasha Banks' looks because she insulted Dana Brooke's looks. I mean, feel free. Call whomever you like ugly. But it's absolutely hysterical when the topic is Sasha calling her a bad name because of her looks and the responses are doing literally the same thing.



You've noticed it too huh


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Oh and it would seem that WWE's policy of "female babyfaces only being slightly less jerkish than the heels" is still in effect, unless you're Bayley or Becky that is. Because seriously, fat jokes again. As if the "Piggy James" crap wasn't bad enough, we're doing this again. There are 8 year olds who'd find that immature. Come up with some better material writers.

Also I love that Sasha could barely keep herself from giggling when referring to Fabulous Moolah and Stephanie as "inspirations." She knows full well what nonsense that really is. 

And no it isn't her fault. It's whatever writer, maybe the one responsible for freaking "Piggy James" even, wrote this crap for her to say. Heck this might as well have called this "WWE's corporate-approved and officially sanctioned history of women's wrestling." It was that obviously artificial.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Dave Meltzer and Brian Alvarez break down the horrible Sasha promo*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qxbNNxKXYU

Agree with them a million percent. This whole thing was a complete and utter shambles. Bunch of fake BS written to kiss Stephanie McMahon ass. Sasha's run on the main roster has been a train crash so far.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Why is it when someone calls Daniel Bryan "goat face" it's okay but when a woman is being made fun of all hell breaks out?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



The Tempest said:


> :mj4 Some of you get triggered way too easily by way too many things, grow the fuck up or never watch wrestling again, ever :lmao


I seriously have no idea how people can get so defensive about something so stupid and irrelevant, she called her piggy, so fucking what, the fans deserve the shit product they get.

Complain about the segment, or about her getting a title shot AGAIN while doing nothing ( now Bayley fans know how it felt for Becky fans), or about the show being lackluster, or about the dead crowd ( who after such a shit show can't be blamed much), but complaining about Miss Piggy comments is ridiculous.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Dave Meltzer and Brian Alvarez break down the horrible Sasha promo*

What a clusterfuck, the crowd was screaming "boring" i mean:


"Im so proud of the women in this industry, we have work very hard to get the respect we deserve, we are no longer divas but true superstars" and then "come here miss Piggy"


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I dont like her and was getting happy during the promo thinking she was retiring
But most of that crap was written by Stephanie Mcmahon
She says this stuff in all her media interviews,twitter posts etc
I even think it was her, who wrote that line for Mickie James in 09 
Calling her Piggy James


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



mendohelix said:


> Why is Sasha balding is the real question.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sweggeh said:


> What goes around comes around. Sasha shouldn't be making fun of peoples looks, especially when she looks like she does.
> 
> It aint her first time making fun of peoples looks either.


Yet you're still here doing the exact same thing, like most on this goddamn thread, and you're a 2016 user on top of that. Why are most of you so bad? :mj4


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I don't think she called her Miss Piggy because she is "fat". Dana Brooke is obviously not fat. I think she called her Miss Piggy because she looks like Miss Piggy. The puffy cheeks, the hair, and the eye makeup. It's almost spot on.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

No given WWE's track record, the use of the word "pig" is always related to weight on at least some level (at least with the women).


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana does look fat because of her attires, I know she's supposed to be fit and all but she doesn't look like it. Those singlets make her look that way.

I'm sure Sasha didn't choose that line anyway


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I didn't interpret it as a comment on her body. I mean she's a body builder... A "fat joke" wouldn't make sense.

Faces use cheap insults all the time against heels. I don't know why everyone is shocked. Think of all the lines Cena has used, and he's the face of the company.

I think getting this message out was always going to be a struggle for WWE. You have such a sensitive anti-feminism crazed movement out there (which you can see throughout this thread) who will go nuts anytime you mention anything remotely resembling women's progress. So to give a promo about how shitty the women's division was handled was asking for some heat on the Internet. 

It could have been fun to see how, to borrow a term, "triggered" so many of the Internet fans would have been if she used the "s" word, sexism.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fans complain about scripts and shitty writers.
Fans bash Sasha because they think it's her own words.

fpalm


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I seriously have no idea how people can get so defensive about something so stupid and irrelevant, she called her piggy, so fucking what, the fans deserve the shit product they get.
> *
> Complain about the segment, or about her getting a title shot AGAIN while doing nothing ( now Bayley fans know how it felt for Becky fans),* or about the show being lackluster, or about the dead crowd ( who after such a shit show can't be blamed much), but complaining about Miss Piggy comments is ridiculous.



We're smart enough to understand that a former champion gets an automatic rematch which Sasha hasn't had yet. That's why she gets a title shot over Bayley despite _*doing nothing*_.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana isn't going to touch your dick just because you say she doesn't look like Ms Piggy, guys.

And for the record she does.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

If men and women are equal, then women should be able to insult other women the way the men insult each other.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

LOL at calling Dana miss piggy when this bitch is on the roster:


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Geeee said:


> If men and women are equal, then women should be able to insult other women the way the men insult each other.


i think the problem was the big equal rights, feminist pandering speech followed by the weight insult, just didn't look or feel appropriate


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

So women can't talk shit to each other in wrestling? Women talk shit about each other all the time! :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



PunkShoot said:


> You know what,
> 
> Dana brooke has maybe the best body out of every women in the WWE. She is mad sexy, with and without makeup.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of the more 'Full figure" women, or "Rubinesque". I honestly think the Divas division is a waste of space, but I do enjoy seeing Dana....Which would be better with "Nurse Dana".


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fans wanted Sasha months back when she wasn't getting much air time, wishes were granted, fans were happy, now all of a sudden fans are saying she's being shoved down their throats.

What a change in fortunes, wanted one minute, can't wait to see the back of her the next :lol


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



NitroMark said:


> LOL at calling Dana miss piggy when this bitch is on the roster:


Im thinking the same thing, im worried about Jax.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Jesus fucking christ, is this thread for real? Come fucking on.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



mandohelix said:


> Why is Sasha balding is the real question.


Well played.

- Vic


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

she calls her fat because of her puffy cheeks most likely. i personally don't like banks. not only is she not hot on the outside, she's ugly on the inside. listening to her talk is like screeching chalk. she's also a moron... boss of what? getting injured. fuck outta here, banks.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Just watched this promo...wow. This is why you can't take these geeks in the crowd seriously who chant "We Want Sasha" and then boo Reigns cause of his "bad mic skills". I think Sasha may have the worse mic skills in the company. Stop fuckin crying every promo while playing the character of a "boss"


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

What I didn't get is why did Sasha have to collect cans to get money to go to a WWE show? Her uncle is literally one of the most famous rappers in history and a millionaire many many times over. Not to mention he probably could have made a phone call and got her into any show for free.


----------



## JKZ24K (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Saying Dana Brooks is fat is the equivalent of saying Sasha Banks is anorexic.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I realized what every Sasha promo reminds me of and she's only a touch worse than this WWE Hall of Famer:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

For those who appreciate larger women and are tired of the anorexic whores:


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Well, it's for sure that nobody is buying into Sasha for her looks. Even the most desperate nerd on here would think twice before tapping that.

Even Charlotte is far better looking than Sasha but I'd be more afraid of Charlotte getting too much into it and just accidentally crushing me with those legs.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



Cipher said:


> Before people cry that "everyone's turning on Sasha", remember she's exposed to a much larger audience now and not everyone watches NXT.


Adding some people(like me) who never liked her at first place but just choose to silent in that time too.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I'm sure she didn't write this promo so yeah


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I mean, let's be fair though. They did this same shit to Mickie James back when she was in the company. Say what you want about the land down under when it comes to her, but she definitely wasn't bad looking. :shrug 

Watching the women's roster nowadays, you really don't have many thick women anymore. Dana is up there. So is Naomi. Nikki is fake so I'm not counting that shit, I don't dislike her but it still doesn't count. I just can't get behind Nia like that. At alllllllllllllllllllllll. Alexa may be up there [in the legs department and ass department]. I'd put Bayley and Becky in the same tier. But that's where it kinda ends when it comes to any kind of thiccness. 

I'm not saying being skinny is bad, but they really all are. So it's kind of a welcome change to see any terms of thick.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Damn, you would almost believe this was all real judging by some of the reactions. I don't think WWE needs to worry about the internet ruining their storylines. As so many bite stuff like this hook, line and sinker and even seem to take it personally. Which is truly remarkable in this day and age.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> For those who appreciate larger women and are tired of the anorexic whores:


The ass on that blonde. Damn.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

*Sasha's promo was all over, weak hate that emotional baiting shit WWE try every now and then "oh, i've just been to the Dr and I have bad news.....FOR CHARLOTTE" 








*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Sweggeh said:


> What goes around comes around. Sasha shouldn't be making fun of peoples looks, especially when she looks like she does.
> 
> It aint her first time making fun of peoples looks either.


This is fake right?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



islesfan13 said:


> This is fake right?



Looks like somebody did that in Microsoft paint lol


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fuck Sasha and her narrow ass view of what a woman wrestler should be. I found it amusing that she mentioned Trish as being one that paved the way, but under Sasha's narrow way of thinking Trish would have never even been hired and been allowed the chance to develop into one of the best ever.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



PunkShoot said:


> You know what,
> 
> Dana brooke has maybe the best body out of every women in the WWE. She is mad sexy, with and without makeup.
> 
> ...


Vince does make a valid point. Sable was a bigger draw than any woman of the modern era. I don't get the condemnation of women celebrating their sexuality, it's part of human nature to attract the opposite sex and the AE era was cornering the 18-34 male demographic. Did they go too far with the Divas at times? Sure, but the product as a whole was mostly lowbrow especially near the mid 00s. The concept of the sexually provocative Diva was effective (see Sunny) and bombshell Vixens drew (see Sable )


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Can we stop blaming Sasha and start blaming the terrible writing staff that comes up with crap like this and the "Old Day" fiasco. Focus blame where it truly belongs. Oh and the out of touch old billionaire, lets not forget about him.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

This is one of the reasons why people struggle to get over these days, someone says the slightest thing and everyone takes offence to it, so long as Sasha doesn't really go around saying stuff like that, then so what, she's acting. So many fickle fans these days.

I still <3 Sasha, girl almost gave me a heart attack, thought she was going to pull an Edge/D-Bry.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sable was a draw because at that time, seeing women was a rare thing and seeing one so attractive and who was willing to show her assets was even rarer but within 2 years she was, as Matt Hardy would say, obselete because WWE became flooded with breasty blondes who didn't mind baring themselves for the horny male fanbase.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

If it wasn't Sasha saying it nobody would care. Simple as that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The writing of the segment was obviously all the wwe. The delivery was awful and that was all sasha. Her mic work needs a lot of improving. But sasha has been talking like this for a couple years now. It's not just on TV but in interviews as well. She has this head about her that she's the goat, and everyone before she got in nxt were jokes to the division.i honestly don't even blame sasha for any of this. I actually think it's the wwe pushing her to say these things and pushing the narrative on her. It's their Way of trying to get her over On the main roster. The problem is this works for a bunch of smarks and people thinking this pc women deserve better thing is the most important thing to take women wrestling seriously. In fact they are doing the opposite, they are acting like girls such as Trish and Lita were only sex objects who did nothing to pave the way for women to come. They are acting like aj Lee never existed, they are acting like the bellas Paige and aj didn't have people interested in the women's division before the 4 nxt 2015ers came into the picture. The truth is, it's the biggest propaganda in recent memory. In fact those 4 girls had better rated segments, more yt views and sold more merchant than the new pushed 4 and by large margins too. If they keep burying everyone before these new 4 consistently eventually people are going to catch on and it's going to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

WWE has this baffling habit of wanting to ignore their GOOD history at times. All the lineage, all the accomplishments, etc. I'll never understand that.

Also there's the obvious "the writers know that they have to make Stephanie look good or else" going on here as well. You'd think that she was the greatest thing since sliced bread by the way that kiss up to her week after week after week.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

To be fair story-line wise Dana thought Sasha had a career ending injury and could not fight back and wanted to further cripple her for her mentors approval 

I think a "mean" insult is justified as retribution 

I would call her a "fucking asshole" in that situation but PG you know


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



JDP2016 said:


> Sable was a draw because at that time, seeing women was a rare thing and seeing one so attractive and who was willing to show her assets was even rarer but within 2 years she was, as Matt Hardy would say, obselete because WWE became flooded with breasty blondes who didn't mind baring themselves for the horny male fanbase.


She left in 1999, that's what killed her momentum. When she returned years later the roster was stacked like never before and the product was starting to go in a different direction. Russo wasn't even writing for her anymore. But anyway, the majority of television viewers outside of the core wrestling market are attracted to what is eye-grabbing. Sable was also presented as a strong independent woman in the kayfabe sense. She broke off from her abusive boyfriend Marc Mero with a powerbomb and she went on to feud with the likes of Luna and Jackie. Point being, she had a character on top of being a viable erotic brand


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



islesfan13 said:


> This is fake right?


Nope. Completely real. I remember seeing it on her twitter a while back. She deleted it though. 

This is one of the responses from angry Daniel Bryan fans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/407692792195203072


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Think it's pretty funny how many people ITT aren't realizing it was a line written for Sasha by someone else and are blaming her personally :kobe3


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



obby said:


> Think it's pretty funny how many people ITT aren't realizing it was a line written for Sasha by someone else and are blaming her personally :kobe3


The Miss Piggy part definitely looked like it was improvised. She had also been promoting that nickname for Dana on her Instagram and Twitter so its pretty easy to see what she thinks there.

Add that to that atrocious delivery of that promo and I am hating Sasha more and more every day.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I think Sasha is awful myself. But you never know with WWE, can't forget that they were the ones responsible for the Piggy James storyline :mj4


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Don't dislike Sasha as a wrestler but she's just not cutting it for me as a face.

Really liked her in NXT though.

The promo was pretty bad, hopefully that was written for her because it was cringy.

The Stephanie McMahon praise was definitely written for her no doubt.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



obby said:


> I think Sasha is awful myself. But you never know with WWE, *can't forget that they were the ones responsible for the Piggy James storyline* :mj4


Oh that thing was an absolute monstrosity.

As for Sasha, she's not a particularly convincing or sincere face and works better as a heel, to get the best out of her they need to turn her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



obby said:


> Think it's pretty funny how many people ITT aren't realizing it was a line written for Sasha by someone else and are blaming her personally :kobe3


Maybe because it's not first time she cutting awful promo and her twitter account is acting same thing. She had habit of mocking opponent even during match. Plus you can refuse to do or offer better promo to creative.


Im sure if it's other divas cutting same promo. Sasha marks in this thread would be first people to trashing her so stop playing victim.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Well Sable was more over and a bigger draw than any of the horsewomen will ever be...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The promo is super hypocritical when you think about it. Just like AJ Lee with her 'not like other girls' shitty gimmick and Lana's b/s on twitter.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



jim courier said:


> Well Sable was more over and a bigger draw than any of the horsewomen will ever be...


So was aj Lee paige the bellas Trish and lita. It's just nothing before their debut matters anymore.


Jack Thwagger said:


> The promo is super hypocritical when you think about it. Just like AJ Lee with her 'not like other girls' shitty gimmick and Lana's b/s on twitter.


Well to be fair to aj at least she was really good on promos


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



islesfan13 said:


> So was aj Lee paige the bellas Trish and lita. It's just nothing before their debut matters anymore.
> 
> 
> Well to be fair to aj at least she was really good on promos


Repeating the same garbage over and over with an annoying, over-acting tone is not 'good'.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

And AJ was right. She is the reason there is revolution. If she didn't have that promo back then and her career as whole, today people would still talk about piss breaks instead of counting botches from women like obsessive idiots.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The name calling is fine.

These people are not suppose to like each other.

if its okay for Enzo to call Dudleys queball, fat, and lazy eyed then its okay for a female to be called Ms Piggy. And she isn't even fat. Its just her makeup and outfit makes her actually look like a muppet.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Yashamaga said:


> What I didn't get is why did Sasha have to collect cans to get money to go to a WWE show? Her uncle is literally one of the most famous rappers in history and a millionaire many many times over. Not to mention he probably could have made a phone call and got her into any show for free.


That line was so weird, we all know Snoop is her uncle, it's been presented in kayfabe at WM, she's spoken in interviews about getting him to take her to wrestling shows, why have her say that?


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I thought it was more cringeworthy that she basically called all women who post pictures on Instagram talentless attention whores.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Asmodeus said:


> That line was so weird, we all know Snoop is her uncle, it's been presented in kayfabe at WM, she's spoken in interviews about getting him to take her to wrestling shows, why have her say that?


I pointed out their reasoning in the previous page. It's the old sympathy, women empowerment approach to get her over on the main roster.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Mickie James is now happy the Miss Piggy name is on someone else.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Fuck sake, nice to know wwe learned from the "Piggy James" carry on!! Aren't wwe sapposed to sapport anti bullying charity's? p.s Dana is hot :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Dibil13 said:


> Bayley = Female Cena. The underdog character is gone. She will 'overcome the odds' while never actually losing. That's all Vince knows how to do.


It's not like some of y'all would even have the patience to let her actually build up as an underdog on the main roster. Unlike NXT the first time she loses a title match let alone loses a feud it'll be "OMG they buried Bayley for Ric Flair's son or Snoop's cousin" there's very little patience when it comes to the main roster. Everything is right here and now. 



Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I will admit to not liking the Ms Piggy dig... But not because it was "offensive" or some stupid shit like that. I hated it because it was lazy and a retort only acceptable from a third grader. Sasha is supposed to be the boss, not some childish fool. Of course, this was also why I wasn't the biggest Rock fan during any of his face runs. I hate cheap and lame ass insults. 

As for the rest of it, she was on point. I know some people are up in arms over her bra and panties comments but she is right. They might have been good eye candy, but on a wrestling show I would much rather watch actual wrestling rather than lame titillation that would easily be beaten by simply moving to a computer and typing in wrestling into one of the many porn sites. Naturally Russo would get pissy about this... But then when isn't that moron pissy anymore?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I get people turning on Sasha. She was my favorite wrestler male or female back in the days. 2015 in nxt as a heel she was the best thing going in the industry. I cant name a single person that had better matches that year in the wwe. 

With that being said ever since the iron women match with bayley at takeover and she showed signs of a face turn everything changed. This womens revolution became a marketing thing that sounds forced meanwhile before that they stole the show,the fans noticed and that was that. Her promos lately have been absolute trash. 

Where is the sassy fire she used to show? I'm the best fuck you. That used to be her attitude. Not this we made it bullshit. I can see the mainroster fans getting sick of her because if you didnt watch nxt it sounds like she,s full of shit because she has zero great matches on the main roster. 

Also calling a girl as beautiful as Dana "miss piggy" really? I hope and believe that was the stupid writers idea but whoever came up with that can go fuck themselves. Dana brooke is a babe and one of the hottest girls in the industry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: &quot;Miss Piggy&quot; Comment*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> Women are not men! Molly Holly and Mickie both talked about the pain they felt when called fat! Those are nice women and not feminazi bitches. I will step away from this thread. It is getting hot in here!


Who gives a fuck the pain they felt, they need to get the fuck over it. People will be teased especially in wrestling. They do hair vs hair angles and go on about how bald the male wrestler is. Guys get their sexuality teased, height, weight, mental state (Rock called plenty of people retarded), penis size and all type of shit.

If women like Molly and Mickie can't take a joke, maybe they should stop asking for women to be taking serious as wrestlers. Because bras and panties isn't to be taken serious, but neither is someone whining that they got teased in a wrestling storyline.




TheClub said:


> I can't wait till Bayley gets the title, would like to see the shitstorm that happens when she gets it. Over created thread is over created.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


I see "She's more female Eugene than female Cena" being a go to thing


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

It was not a well thought out segment at all. There is something almost inherently contradictory about spouting feminist empowerment dialogue and then making fun of another women's "non-traditional" looks. It's like one of their primary unwritten guidelines, ffs.

Raw's womens division is a mess anyway, save for Bayley. I like Sasha, but she does not click as a face and is still seeking her breakout moment on the main roster. 

Thanks Heavens Becky went to SD, and Alexa and Carmella were drafted there. I'd rather the slightly lower profile than participation in what is adding up to a shit show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha Banks even as a face isn't a nice person, that's the point.

That's like saying "Wow, Stone Cold was a little mean to that referee"

Lighten up, it was a joke!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kabraxal said:


> As for the rest of it, she was on point. I know some people are up in arms over her bra and panties comments but she is right. They might have been good eye candy, but on a wrestling show I would much rather watch actual wrestling rather than lame titillation that would easily be beaten by simply moving to a computer and typing in wrestling into one of the many porn sites. Naturally Russo would get pissy about this... But then when isn't that moron pissy anymore?


Back in the AE most of the women wouldn't be employed if it wasn't for their sexual appeal and caricaturation because the main demographic weren't looking to watch a 30 minute Alundra Blaze/ Bull Nakano match, they wanted characters and personalities reflective of culture. Sunny had more charisma than any female in today's lockeroom and the WWE featured her prominently in more ways than just cover shoots. Chyna was a monster and they played that up perfectly. Sable was mostly T&A but she worked hard on developing her brand, had interesting character progression as an empowered female Vixen AND she actually wrestled matches. She wasn't Dean Malenko in the ring, but who the fuck cares? She was a big star and helped WWE become culturally relevant which is far more important than appeasing the workrate marks.

Sasha is entitled to her opinion and preference, but I think she's grossly undervaluing an era of women that helped the product stay afloat. Fair play if she's only targeting the Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelles of the world because those girls were a poor man's version of something that actually worked, but then it's up to Sasha not to generalize. She's acting no different than an entitled elitist hipster that will look down on you if you're not into black and white obscure french movies from the 1940s


----------



## Frenetic (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



PunkShoot said:


> ^ Miss piggy Apparently.
> 
> No make up


No make up lol? Are you blind? Can we all take a second to laugh at this post? Thanks. :lmao


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

okay, so let's see if I understand this, you people want wrestling to be serious, right? aggressive promos, brutal matches, serious feuds...but you flip out when a woman calls another woman 'miss piggy'


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Gainn_Damage said:


> Sasha shitting on the heads of the people whose shoulders she stands on. That's the offensive part.


I absolutely hate the idea that people that come before somebody in entertainment are beyond criticism or being rightfully shit on. I hate it in rap and if it's going to start in wrestling I'll hate it here too.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The name calling was the least of the issues. If nothing else, the pig line was just a lazy and corny retort.

It was a terrible promo. Script was patronizing and revisionist, and :sleep @ the writers still pushing that tired "women's revolution" trope. Women can wrestle. Awesome. Shut the fuck up and let their work speak for itself, instead of telling us repeatedly and half-heartedly pushing said idea.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Back in the AE most of the women wouldn't be employed if it wasn't for their sexual appeal and caricaturation because the main demographic weren't looking to watch a 30 minute Alundra Blaze/ Bull Nakano match, they wanted characters and personalities reflective of culture. Sunny had more charisma than any female in today's lockeroom and the WWE featured her prominently in more ways than just cover shoots. Chyna was a monster and they played that up perfectly. Sable was mostly T&A but she worked hard on developing her brand, had interesting character progression as an empowered female Vixen AND she actually wrestled matches. She wasn't Dean Malenko in the ring, but who the fuck cares? She was a big star and helped WWE become culturally relevant which is far more important than appeasing the workrate marks.
> 
> Sasha is entitled to her opinion and preference, but I think she's grossly undervaluing an era of women that helped the product stay afloat. Fair play if she's only targeting the Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelles of the world because those girls were a poor man's version of something that actually worked, but then it's up to Sasha not to generalize. She's acting no different than an entitled elitist hipster that will look down on you if you're not into black and white obscure french movies from the 1940s


I am not saying it did not bring viewers in at the time... A lot of shit television did at that time. But it is clear that those segments have not actually stood the test of time. Some of the AE marks will still try and hold them up, but most people look at those segments with derision now. They added nothing to what was supposed to be a wrestling show. There is a reason that today, we are more likely to talk about the women of the past few years, Trish/Lita/Ivory/Mickie/Molly and even a Madusa/Alundra than we are Sable, Sunny, Or Cat. The wrestling is what lasts. It always has. 

(Note: for Sunny there is talk but it certainly isn't flattering or positive talk. Same for Chyna now.)


----------



## Well Well Well (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I like Sasha alot, but her babyface promos are terrible. Writers or not, her delivery of them is so unlikeable, she sounds like a heel.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Callisto said:


> The name calling was the least of the issues. If nothing else, the pig line was just a lazy and corny retort.
> 
> It was a terrible promo. Script was patronizing and revisionist, and :sleep @ the writers still pushing that tired "women's revolution" trope. Women can wrestle. Awesome. Shut the fuck up and let their work speak for itself, instead of telling us repeatedly and half-heartedly pushing said idea.


That is where you are wrong, the narrative is not that women can wrestle, it's that the 4hw are the only 4 that can wrestle and they revolutionized everything in women's wrestling. The narrative is old, boring and straight propaganda. This "storyline" has literally been going on and pushed for 2 straight years now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kabraxal said:


> I am not saying it did not bring viewers in at the time... A lot of shit television did at that time. But it is clear that those segments have not actually stood the test of time. Some of the AE marks will still try and hold them up, but most people look at those segments with derision now. They added nothing to what was supposed to be a wrestling show. There is a reason that today, we are more likely to talk about the women of the past few years, Trish/Lita/Ivory/Mickie/Molly and even a Madusa/Alundra than we are Sable, Sunny, Or Cat. The wrestling is what lasts. It always has.
> 
> (Note: for Sunny there is talk but it certainly isn't flattering or positive talk. Same for Chyna now.)


I'm not even a huge AE fan, but I'm not closeminded to the fact that it worked. The exploitation genre also worked in the 60s and 70s with strong femme fatales and sexualized Vixens at the forefront. Hell Tarantino movies were huge at the time and that was part of their appeal. The WWE has always been mainly lowbrow entertainment, it was then and it still is now salacious or not. The fact that women today are trying to preserve a sense of athletic integrity within the context of fake fighting doesn't change that fact. At least in the AE there was SOME area of sophistication with it's multilayered storytelling approach, and feel of urgency and continuity to pull in the mainstream audience. Was it juvenile and over-the-top crash TV? Yeah, but it also had a gritty feel to it. Sable was hot but she wasn't presented as a bimbo. She had character progression and meaningful brand building

Sunny and Chyna's antics today have nothing to do with their work in the 90s. They starred in porn movies? Whoopty doo, so did Kevin Costner and Jackie Chan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Victermone said:


> Wow this forum absolutes hates Sasha, that or a lot of her haters take over every thread involving her. And the hate isn't light, the haters really want her career to be over and for her to go away forever...strange.
> 
> Anyways, the promo tonight was misplaced and made no sense. I blame the writing. Why is Sasha faking a retirement speech? And her losing the title seems rather pointless now.


The IWC is just a fuckin joke, thats all that is man. There is NO reason whatsoever to hate on Sasha. Bunch of keyboard warriors who do nothing but talk shit all day on the Internet. Why don't you guys try wrestling and cutting a perfect promo in front of tens of thousands of people every night? Or why don't you try going after your dreams instead of hating on people who are obviously more successful than you are? GTFOH.

Sasha did fine last night. The promo worked, Sasha wasn't stumbling her words, and the crowd popped for it at the end.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> The IWC is just a fuckin joke, thats all that is. There is NO reason whatsoever to hate on Sasha.


Annoying voice, terrible promos, overrated wrestling matches filled with botches, insanely huge ego, being pushed down our throats...

There are a bunch of reasons if we are being honest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

So Dana is Miss Piggy? All I gotta say about that is *Squeal like a pig, Dana*. :curry2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



Sweggeh said:


> Annoying voice, terrible promos, overrated wrestling matches filled with botches, insanely huge ego, being pushed down our throats...
> 
> There are a bunch of reasons if we are being honest.


Theres nothing annoying about her voice. But that's all subjective, everyone will have a different opinion on that. Her matches are not overrated in the least. Yes there are botches here and there but that doesn't warrant universal hate. She's still hte most talented diva on the roster. IWC favorite Cesaro botched his own move (the rope flip thing) and I didn't see anyone crying over that. They got over it because they realized he wasn't perfect because he still has good matches just like Sasha.

Sasha is one of the humblest superstars in the locker room so this huge ego talk is bullshit. And finally how is she being pushed down our throats when the crowd has been chanting "We want Sasha" all year? She has had ONE title match. You know who was pushed down our throats? Paige was with her 40 title reigns. Nikki Bella was. There's a HUGE difference.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Yashamaga said:


> What I didn't get is why did Sasha have to collect cans to get money to go to a WWE show? Her uncle is literally one of the most famous rappers in history and a millionaire many many times over. Not to mention he probably could have made a phone call and got her into any show for free.


Cousin, but she's not entitled to Snoop's money and lavish shit. I mean use your brain.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: What's going on with Sasha Banks?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Theres nothing annoying about her voice. But that's all subjective, everyone will have a different opinion on that. Her matches are not overrated in the least. Yes there are botches here and there but that doesn't warrant universal hate. She's still hte most talented diva on the roster. IWC favorite Cesaro botched his own move (the rope flip thing) and I didn't see anyone crying over that. They got over it because they realized he wasn't perfect because he still has good matches just like Sasha.
> 
> Sasha is one of the humblest superstars in the locker room so this huge ego talk is bullshit. And finally how is she being pushed down our throats when the crowd has been chanting "We want Sasha" all year? She has had ONE title match. You know who was pushed down our throats? Paige was with her 40 title reigns. Nikki Bella was. There's a HUGE difference.


As a Paige fan I must have been half asleep her main roster career, but 40 title reigns? Wow it sucks I missed this because I would have made a thread about it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm not even a huge AE fan, but I'm not closeminded to the fact that it worked. The exploitation genre also worked in the 60s and 70s with strong femme fatales and sexualized Vixens at the forefront. Hell Tarantino movies were huge at the time and that was part of their appeal. The WWE has always been mainly lowbrow entertainment, it was then and it still is now salacious or not. The fact that women today are trying to preserve a sense of athletic integrity within the context of fake fighting doesn't change that fact. At least in the AE there was SOME area of sophistication with it's multilayered storytelling approach, and feel of urgency and continuity to pull in the mainstream audience. Was it juvenile and over-the-top crash TV? Yeah, but it also had a gritty feel to it. Sable was hot but she wasn't presented as a bimbo. She had character progression and meaningful brand building
> 
> Sunny and Chyna's antics today have nothing to do with their work in the 90s. They starred in porn movies? Whoopty doo, so did Kevin Costner and Jackie Chan


My point is, is that none of that short term ratings grabbing has actually lasted the test of time... People don't talk about Sable's segments or her character progression. No one is talking about Chyna or Sunny in any wrestling capacity anymore, not like Sunny every really did anything memorable to begin with. In actual legacy, the bra and panties era might have worked for a short period in grabbing ratings, but it just has had no staying power. What has lasted for the women in and around that era, is the wrestling and wrestling angles.  

People seem to forget this is wrestling... A show that is supposed to be portrayed as a sport. Do we remember and talk about the cheerleaders or do we sit here and talk about the games now decades out? Hell, even for shows that have sex as a huge focus, those scenes are hardly what are remembered. And this isn't arguing against some sexualisation for male or female wrestlers. It just should be used to actually enhance the stories about wrestling and not just be there to pop a rating. Bra and panties matches were never anything but cheap "pops"... And one with diminishing returns once the novelty wore off.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

God, this is fucking WRESTLING! Let them go out there and call each other filthy cunts for all I care! This is a form of entertainment that ends in two people beating each other up for titles and glory. But whoa, let's all walk around with sticks up our asses because someone got labeled as a Muppets character! The audacity!


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

HankHill_85 said:


> someone got labeled as a Muppets character! The audacity!


it's almost as bad as getting invited to Puerto Rico


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

People acting like Sasha murdered their families over a line she was most likely scripted to say like pathetic crybaby bitches. Some of you come off as the type of geeks that attack people over scripted bullshit. Just 34 pages of utter retardation.

And I don't think Dana looks like Ms Piggy just like I didn't think Mickie James did.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kabraxal said:


> My point is, is that none of that short term ratings grabbing has actually lasted the test of time... People don't talk about Sable's segments or her character progression. No one is talking about Chyna or Sunny in any wrestling capacity anymore, not like Sunny every really did anything memorable to begin with. In actual legacy, the bra and panties era might have worked for a short period in grabbing ratings, but it just has had no staying power. What has lasted for the women in and around that era, is the wrestling and wrestling angles.
> 
> People seem to forget this is wrestling... A show that is supposed to be portrayed as a sport. Do we remember and talk about the cheerleaders or do we sit here and talk about the games now decades out? Hell, even for shows that have sex as a huge focus, those scenes are hardly what are remembered. And this isn't arguing against some sexualisation for male or female wrestlers. It just should be used to actually enhance the stories about wrestling and not just be there to pop a rating. Bra and panties matches were never anything but cheap "pops"... And one with diminishing returns once the novelty wore off.


Nobody is talking about Sable, Chyna and Sunny's contribution to the wrestling business? That's such a moot and twisted assumption. I can turn it around and say that people forgot all about Alundra Blayze by 1997. I can also ask you to reasonably wait until 2036 and see how many measurable amounts of people remember Sasha in comparison to Sable relative to their respective eras. OF COURSE wrestling fans of 2016 think more about workrate-centric female wrestlers because that's the narrative/PC propaganda that the WWE are pushing. The women now > the women then argument has been consistantly shoved down our throats since the "Revolution" became a thing. Ronda becomes successful in the UFC, and now suddenly the WWE thinks that they can replicate this fame by fasttracking the division (a division that was treated like a pissbreak queue the year prior) to the forefront by painting it as the greatest, hottest new thing before it accomplished anything based on any kind of measurable existing metric of success. Keep in mind that WWE was also burying the Hogan era in 1996 when it was most convenient. It's a smoke & mirrors tactic and it isn't new

Also about the bra and panties matches. Please, I understand your point but that was only a facet of the product at the time. Sunny was no different than Sherri Martel in her prime years. Women of that era did more than just the salacious segments.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



MrWalsh said:


> I'm sure she didn't write this promo so yeah


It wasn't just the writing that made her promo terrible, her delivery was horrible and she had the charisma of an old shoe...


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



PunkShoot said:


> You know what,
> 
> Dana brooke has maybe the best body out of every women in the WWE. She is mad sexy, with and without makeup.
> 
> ...


Mad sexy? She looks like she has had facial surgery.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



ChicagoFit said:


> It wasn't just the writing that made her promo terrible, her delivery was horrible and she had the charisma of an old shoe...


Subjective, I've watched a couple of podcasts where they thought the promo was fine, and I didn't have a problem with the delivery, just thought it lacked an overall purpose.


----------



## TKR27 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



HankHill_85 said:


> God, this is fucking WRESTLING! Let them go out there and call each other filthy cunts for all I care! This is a form of entertainment that ends in two people beating each other up for titles and glory. But whoa, let's all walk around with sticks up our asses because someone got labeled as a Muppets character! The audacity!


For real... Shes just talkin trash, like the Rock has done to every member of the former roster, its entertaining.. And to be real i dont think it had anything to do with her weight... If Dana was a muppet...she'd be miss piggy...blonde hair...same make up, chubby cheeks, short af lol its just the way it is. The rock called Booker T buckwheat once, same deal...if Booker was a little rascal he'd be buckwheat. Its just the fact that these things are relevant to majority of the audience... majority know miss piggy...majority know little rascals.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Yashamaga said:


> Not to mention he probably could have made a phone call and got her into any show for free.


During the Mania triple threat build up, I seem to recall hearing from her and Snoop how he used to take her to WWE shows. :aries2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Nobody is talking about Sable, Chyna and Sunny's contribution to the wrestling business? That's such a moot and twisted assumption. I can turn it around and say that people forgot all about Alundra Blayze by 1997. I can also ask you to reasonably wait until 2036 and see how many measurable amounts of people remember Sasha in comparison to Sable relative to their respective eras. OF COURSE wrestling fans of 2016 think more about workrate-centric female wrestlers because that's the narrative/PC propaganda that the WWE are pushing. The women now > the women then argument has been consistantly shoved down our throats since the "Revolution" became a thing. Ronda becomes successful in the UFC, and now suddenly the WWE thinks that they can replicate this fame by fasttracking the division (a division that was treated like a pissbreak queue the year prior) to the forefront by painting it as the greatest, hottest new thing before it accomplished anything based on any kind of measurable existing metric of success. Keep in mind that WWE was also burying the Hogan era in 1996 when it was most convenient. It's a smoke & mirrors tactic and it isn't new
> 
> Also about the bra and panties matches. Please, I understand your point but that was only a facet of the product at the time. Sunny was no different than Sherri Martel in her prime years. Women of that era did more than just the salacious segments.


Uh... This has nothing to do with a PC agenda. Most fans could care less about the propaganda vomitted out by Steph and the WWE. The women got over long before the WWE started pushing the "revolution". People wanted AJ/Kaitlyn/Natty to get longer matches and less idiotic tag bullshit. People wanted more of the NXT women. We just got lucky that between NXT's explosion, many of the wrestlers leaving because of shit booking, and then Ronda that the machine finally started to at least try to start giving the fans what they had been asking for.

It isn't propoganda that has buried the bra and panties era and the women that were there not to wrestle, but to simply grab the male demo by the balls... That era was buried by the resurgence of the wrestling fan long long before the WWE tried to bury it. Fans wanted Lita/Trish/Mickie in matches and didn't clamour for the useless bra and panties matches anymore. Fans wanted to see kick ass and athletic women given an equal chance in the ring, not just be eye candy. It was the fans that were sick of the piss break "matches" and pushes around the "look" over the actual talent. 

Your attempt to pass all this off as merely a ploy from the WWE machine is laughable. They machine was so far behind what the fans were screaming for that everyone is calling them out for their bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Why is this even a thing when people like Orton have commented on Owens weight. This whole thing is a non issue.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I wonder what she would have called Nia Jax? :homer2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh... This has nothing to do with a PC agenda. Most fans could care less about the propaganda vomitted out by Steph and the WWE. The women got over long before the WWE started pushing the "revolution". People wanted AJ/Kaitlyn/Natty to get longer matches and less idiotic tag bullshit. People wanted more of the NXT women. We just got lucky that between NXT's explosion, many of the wrestlers leaving because of shit booking, and then Ronda that the machine finally started to at least try to start giving the fans what they had been asking for.
> 
> It isn't propoganda that has buried the bra and panties era and the women that were there not to wrestle, but to simply grab the male demo by the balls... That era was buried by the resurgence of the wrestling fan long long before the WWE tried to bury it. Fans wanted Lita/Trish/Mickie in matches and didn't clamour for the useless bra and panties matches anymore. Fans wanted to see kick ass and athletic women given an equal chance in the ring, not just be eye candy. It was the fans that were sick of the piss break "matches" and pushes around the "look" over the actual talent.
> 
> Your attempt to pass all this off as merely a ploy from the WWE machine is laughable. They machine was so far behind what the fans were screaming for that everyone is calling them out for their bullshit.


Wanting something more than meaningless tag matches is a reasonable request by any sane person. Suddenly giving the women more direction isn't a Revolution, it's simply getting one foot out of the creative rut that the WWE have willingly settled in... It's only a Revolution when the outcome actually amounts to a significant monetary and cultural shift from the status quo of the product as a whole. I can easily bring in some midget wrestlers to focus on and call it a Midget Revolution, but it won't mean anything until the change is drastically affecting the bottom line of business in meaningful ways. As of when the Divas Revolution started up until now, the WWE are more or less in the same spot they've been for the last couple of years. No consistant ratings increase, just women that are being focused on more and marketed more like athletes. Nothing necessarily wrong with that if it works in the longrun, but there's also nothing wrong with embracing your sexual appeal. Shawn Michaels had a glorified male stripper gimmick and that certainly didn't tarnish his legacy

Again, bra and panties were only a facet of the AE. Sable wrestled serious matches, so did Chyna, so did Jackie, so did Luna, so did Ivory... ect. Nobody is arguing that there's a niche market of people that want women to wrestle 5* matches and present themselves like serious competitors in a pseudo sport, but there's also a HUGE market of people that only view the in-ring product as a template to settle interesting stories between interesting characters with dynamic looks and personalities. They couldn't care less that the matches are 10 minutes because they're more interested by all the stuff culminating to it. WWE is primarily a morality play of compelling characters and stories. They've been at their most culturally successful in the 2 eras where these elements were the focus before the workrate. It's been proven.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



TheMenace said:


> I wonder what she would have called Nia Jax? :homer2


Nothing or Jax would have sat on her and that would be the last anyone heard of Sasha Banks.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana does remind me of miss piggy but it was still a bit harsh. The more Sasha shows her personality the more people are gonna turn on her imo.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Unorthodox said:


> Dana does remind me of miss piggy but it was still a bit harsh. *The more Sasha shows her personality the more people are gonna turn on her imo.*


This is the way Sasha should be, she's supposed to be the boss, not some lovable babyface like Bayley. The more she roasts people, the better. Either a tweener or a heel suits her best.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

That whole promo was terrible. Lol'd when Sasha said "no more bra & panties matches" and you could hear feint boos though.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Iron Man said:


> Cuts a promo about the womens movement blah blah blah then calls Dana Ms Piggy :wtf2


lol thats what a I thought plus Sashas delivery is terrible, she looks nervous as hell on the mic. I liked her in NXT for a bit but she has been plain bad on the main roster. 

Plus she just shat all over the divas, women, whatever you wana call them that paved the way for her. Great going.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Okay lets all calm down here. We complain that wrestling isn't edgy anymore, yet complain when Sasha Banks calls another diva "Miss Piggy". 

It's part of the show and not a big deal.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I'm a big fan of Sasha but that promo was a rambling mess.

Something she could've said in 3 minutes she said in 10. It was Taker talking about Big Show levels of boring, and seems to be a common theme on RAW to fill time.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Unorthodox said:


> Dana does remind me of miss piggy but it was still a bit harsh. The more Sasha shows her personality the more people are gonna turn on her imo.


Only if you are expecting Sasha to be a generic baby-kissing face. She isn't written that way, and she isn't supposed to be that way.

You guys are dissing her because you suddenly have developed a simplistic mindset of "good guys vs bad guys." How would any of you actually enjoyed the attitude era where babyfaces attacked heels with the harshest promos insulting everything about them and sometimes even shooting on them. 

Sasha never really did a face turn, she just started targeting Charlotte so she could win the title. She started being booked against heels because fans were cheering her no matter what she did. But her character never made a sudden transformation to white meat babyface. Everybody here should actually like that consistency, but it's like thinking has gone back to black and white "has to be generic 80's style babyface" thinking.

Sasha is basically a tweener who generally gets cheered. She could now feud with Bayley and only act slighter more heelish then she already is. If you want her to be a goodie two shoes, then just cheer Bayley.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Russo defends stupid gimmick matches. Surprise, surprise. Just makes him look even more like a dinosaur who belongs in 1998, because that's exactly what he is.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Lol all this for one word? Wrestling is all about trash talk and you HAVE to insult your opponent.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

It's all good because I bet Dana could hold the title for longer than 27 days and Dana actually has the physical build and looks of a women's wrestler, not some hood rat from a Snoop Dogg music video.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Not gonna read the whole thread but do people even realize that dana used to compete for figure in bodybuilding and has her pro card? WWE is just jealous like they were with kaitlyn


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

If it wasn't for the bra and panties matches and people like Sable, etc there wouldn't have been a women's division in the WWE. Especially since every time they tried to create one, it failed. It wasn't until they brought in marketable, attractive women male audiences were able to get interested in, did they finally have a successful women's division. 

Sasha needs to get over herself. She's no more talented than most other women that have come into WWE. It's just most of them weren't protected by Triple H.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> Okay lets all calm down here. We complain that wrestling isn't edgy anymore, yet complain when Sasha Banks calls another diva "Miss Piggy".
> 
> It's part of the show and not a big deal.


It is a big deal. The whole time they're trying to push how they're "women's revolution" and whatnot, yet a second later it's obvious that their idea of women's division is still "bitchez be crazy, yo". Just look at that Alicia Fox segment.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I don't even know what to say. I agree and disagree with Russo. He's basically saying women's wrestling should be more titillating and scandalous with hotter chicks, which I agree with. The he gets all feminism angry about the ms piggy comment? I'd hit it, but she does look like ms piggy a lil bit, lets be honest. If the main point is to bring back bra and panties matches, then yes let's do that.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha is jealous she can't go five seconds in a match without getting inured. Dana is strong and like a wrestler, can get knocked around and it not do so much damage.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Victermone said:


> Subjective, I've watched a couple of podcasts where they thought the promo was fine, and I didn't have a problem with the delivery, just thought it lacked an overall purpose.


The lack of purpose is on the writers (Does she actively participate and collaborate with the writers or does she just receive the script and say OK?) 

Meltzer and Alvarez were much harsher on her delivery than I've been...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



TheMenace said:


> I wonder what she would have called Nia Jax? :homer2


You cannot call the great big fat person anything like "white Precious"; because it might upset her or her cousin


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> It is a big deal. The whole time they're trying to push how they're "women's revolution" and whatnot, yet a second later it's obvious that their idea of women's division is still "bitchez be crazy, yo". Just look at that Alicia Fox segment.


What is the difference between women name calling each other and men doing it? There was not nearly this much backlash when Ambrose called Seth Rollins Justin Bieber or when JBL says Ambrose looks like he's homeless.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> What is the difference between women name calling each other and men doing it? There was not nearly this much backlash when Ambrose called Seth Rollins Justin Bieber or when JBL says Ambrose looks like he's homeless.


I've not heard make disparaging weight comparisons about Kevin Owens during a promo. Actually, in 2016, I cannot think of one male wrestler who fat shamed another male wrestler during a promo.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

What the hell is the deal with Sasha Banks anyway. Given, she's a good wrestler - but her gimmick is that of a female Cena circa 2005 ... the Boss? Really.

IMO she is the weak link of the 4 Horsewomen. But the WWE gods have decreed that (besides Charlotte on the heel side) that she's the chosen one. Can't see why though.

Also, She ain't all that in the looks department either.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

If Russo hates the product so much, he should quit watching :draper2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Fringe said:


> If Russo hates the product so much, he should quit watching :draper2


He gets paid to watch and review the product. I understand the compromise if it's his most efficient way to make money right now.

:draper2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Watching Alexa on Smackdown and she is an example of a small girl who is still strong and comes off as a wrestler. Sasha just doesn't have that so she takes it out on Dana by insulted her and degraded her! Dana seems like a confident adult though.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He gets paid to watch and review the product. I understand the compromise if it's his most efficient way to make money right now.
> 
> :draper2


Just repeating the mantra heard here, and other forums all the time, expressed to anyone who grumbles or complains about WWE. :draper2

His "most efficient way to make money" :LOL 

Guy has burned every bridge in the business and has to ride on WWE's coat tails to make ends meet. There's some poetic justice, there. Nobody's stopping the man from getting a real job, problem is he can't stand for a week to go by without people talking about him. He's the worst kind of narcissist.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Fringe said:


> Just repeating the mantra heard here, and other forums all the time, expressed to anyone who grumbles or complains about WWE. :draper2
> 
> His "most efficient way to make money" :LOL
> 
> Guy has burned every bridge in the business and has to ride on WWE's coat tails to make ends meet. There's some poetic justice, there. Nobody's stopping the man from getting a real job, problem is he can't stand for a week to go by without people talking about him. He's the worst kind of narcissist.


People talk about him constantly whether he likes it or not. :draper2

I really don't have a flipping clue what he's capable and not capable of doing for a living right now, all I know is that his opinion of wrestling is valued enough for him to get paid by 6 or 7 outlets... let alone his YT hits.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



ChicagoFit said:


> I've not heard make disparaging weight comparisons about Kevin Owens during a promo. Actually, in 2016, I cannot think of one male wrestler who fat shamed another male wrestler during a promo.


Pretty sure Randy Orton did this to Kevin Owens last year. Maybe I am wrong though.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> Pretty sure Randy Orton did this to Kevin Owens last year. Maybe I am wrong though.


If he did, there would be footage... I'd love to see it


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> People talk about him constantly whether he likes it or not. :draper2
> 
> I really don't have a flipping clue what he's capable and not capable of doing for a living right now, all I know is that his opinion of wrestling is valued enough for him to get paid by 6 or 7 outlets... let alone his YT hits.


Hard for people not to when he's shooting his mouth off and saying idiotic things like "David Arquette was a big draw" every other week. Now he's going full SJW over a "Miss Piggy" joke? This is the same man who "single-handedly" WON THE WARZ with his edgy storytelling, right? 

Give me a break. Russo's just butt-hurt that his precious "bra and panties" matches got dissed on live t.v. That the line was approved shows just how irrelevant his opinion becomes day by day. But you're right, I'm sure he's crying all the way to the bank.

:draper2


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



ChicagoFit said:


> If he did, there would be footage... I'd love to see it


I cannot find a video but there are multiple links to prove it. Here's one:
http://wrestlingnews.co/news-on-randy-ortons-comment-about-kevin-owens-weight-during-mondays-raw/


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

We can all agree Sasha didn't need to call her that, but at the same time, it's Sasha showing edge and attitude. Something her "Boss" character does.

What do we want? Edge! Attitude!

What do we do when we get it?! "I hate Sasha, she is a twig ugly ho, Dana is perfect" lmfao. 

It was a scripted promo guys.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> What is the difference between women name calling each other and men doing it? There was not nearly this much backlash when Ambrose called Seth Rollins Justin Bieber or when JBL says Ambrose looks like he's homeless.


Because it's not just name calling. It's fat shaming. When you call Rollins Justin Bieber, you insult Seth Rollins. When you call Dana Brooke Miss Piggy, you basically insult every overweight girl, and Dana is not even in that category making it even worse.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Fringe said:


> Hard for people not to when he's shooting his mouth off and saying idiotic things like "David Arquette was a big draw" every other week. Now he's going full SJW over a "Miss Piggy" joke? This is the same man who "single-handedly" WON THE WARZ with his edgy storytelling, right?
> 
> Give me a break. Russo's just butt-hurt that his precious "bra and panties" matches got dissed on live t.v. That the line was approved shows just how irrelevant his opinion becomes day by day. But you're right, I'm sure he's crying all the way to the bank.
> 
> :draper2


Single-handedly won the War? First I've heard of that one. I don't remember him ever taking sole credit for the WWE's success. If anything I've heard him say the opposite of that and credited McMahon for running a tight ship of talented people that served different purposes in the company based on their strengths. The myth that he takes credit for everything is bullshit and it's perpetuated by guys like Jim Cornette that still can't get over the fact that his antiquated ideas were passed up for more successful ones before getting demoted from creative entirely

Nice Kylie Minogue avi, btw :smile2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The bigger issue is sashas poor mic work more than a scripted promo written by creative.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The promo itself wasn't bad. But that line kinda caught me off guard. It sounded like something a heel would say.

Obviously these promos are heavily scripted, so putting the blame on Sasha herself is a bit of a stretch. I highly doubt she came up with it. And I have to laugh when they praise Stephanie for the whole "Womens Revolution" thing. Everyone knows that was HHH's doing. I guess his character is too "macho" to take the credit for it on-screen. So they give Stephanie the credit to boost her ego and "Alpha-Female" status.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> Because it's not just name calling. It's fat shaming. When you call Rollins Justin Bieber, you insult Seth Rollins. When you call Dana Brooke Miss Piggy, you basically insult every overweight girl, and Dana is not even in that category making it even worse.


I actually said before Orton did this to Owens last year and provided a link for it:
http://wrestlingnews.co/news-on-randy-ortons-comment-about-kevin-owens-weight-during-mondays-raw/


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> Because it's not just name calling. It's fat shaming. When you call Rollins Justin Bieber, you insult Seth Rollins. When you call Dana Brooke Miss Piggy, you basically insult every overweight girl, and Dana is not even in that category making it even worse.


Don't even remind of that Justin Bieber rubbish... fpalm

Every week Ambrose would call Rollins Justin Bieber. And not only was it a TERRIBLE insult considering Justin Bieber is quite a handsome fella in his own right... Rollins looks absolutely *nothing* like him. Not even a little bit. Which made it even more cringe-worthy.

Thankfully he stopped doing it.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> I actually said before Orton did this to Owens last year and provided a link for it:
> http://wrestlingnews.co/news-on-randy-ortons-comment-about-kevin-owens-weight-during-mondays-raw/


And it wasn't okay then just as it isn't okay now, so I don't really know what we're debating over.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I mean, if they bring back bra and panties matches, I wouldn't do anything to stop it lol I know they're trying to get away from that, but I don't ever think they'll pop that bubble no matter how hard they try


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I don't watch sd or talking smack but apparently d bryan buried sashas promo?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

*Oh boy, 40 pages of bitching about Sasha. She's finally made it roud.

Condensed version: 
40 pages of hypocrites insulting Sasha's looks while crying about an insult over Dana's looks.
40 pages of fans of *insert irrelevant jobber here* being bitter because Sasha's far more over than their favorite.
40 pages of the same marks who spent the last 7 years bitching about WWE being PC, asking for political correctness.
40 pages of oblivious bandwagoners who have no idea that Sasha's character got over by being an unlikeable bitch.

She was the greatest heel in the company for several months saying much worse stuff than this. This is what we want. You know, the people who actually followed her career, and don't ask stupid questions like "Why do people like Sasha?" without doing simple research.*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



islesfan13 said:


> I don't watch sd or talking smack but apparently d bryan buried sashas promo?


He sure did. Asked about that segment he said he only felt bad about it because it wasn't very good.

Bryan should probably stay away from his social media accounts for a couple of days because the Sasha marks are gonna be all over him.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



KC Armstrong said:


> He sure did. Asked about that segment he said he only felt bad about it because it wasn't very good.
> 
> Bryan should probably stay away from his social media accounts for a couple of days because the Sasha marks are gonna be all over him.


Surprised he was allowed to say that tbh. Thoughts legit boss? Sorry don't know how to @ names with spaces.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Why do people like Sasha?*



The Definition of Technician said:


> because in 2015 she was one of the best in the world.
> Her match with Becky was a pure wrestling masterpiece, and her matches with Bayley with Classics.
> She was also fantastic on the mic.
> She isn't been half as good as she used to be, I'm waiting for her to turn heel and see if she unleashes her full potential.


Maybe she was "great" in NXT because nothing was live all the time they could reshoot interviews ans when it came time for big matches they had rehearsed them for weeks leading up to it. Maybe it was the talent involved in those matches, Becky didn't just appear out of thin air as a wrestler. Maybe she just gets super nervous in front of the larger crowds too who knows really. I'd say that her crowning achievement on the main roster so far is the match at WrestleMania and even then she was the worst part of that match.

She's young if she can stay healthy she'll find her way. I'm not a huge fan of her's but she has something that people dig which usually means that you're going to be alright.

As for that segment on Raw that was hard to watch it made little sense to fake a retirement speech or to shunt Bayley to the side even though they started a program with Charlotte. the miss Piggy line while not offensive just seemed out of place.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> And it wasn't okay then just as it isn't okay now, so I don't really know what we're debating over.


Honestly WHO CARES? Are we really living in a time where looks cannot be insulted on a television show? Do we really live in a time where a heel cannot be insulted? You really think Kevin Owens is upset over being called overweight? You really think Dana Brooke cares? 

I'm not sure maybe it's just me but how is this a big deal? It's not like WWE isn't pushing Dana because they literally think she is a pig.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> Honestly WHO CARES? Are we really living in a time where looks cannot be insulted on a television show? Do we really live in a time where a heel cannot be insulted? You really think Kevin Owens is upset over being called overweight? You really think Dana Brooke cares?
> 
> I'm not sure maybe it's just me but how is this a big deal? It's not like WWE isn't pushing Dana because they literally think she is a pig.


YOU don't, that's the point. It wasn't YOU who was insulted here. Those who were insulted, they care. The point is, Sasha is supposed to be this inspirational babyface, who talked at length about how women are now equal to men, how they've done a revolution, etc. etc. and then she fucking acts like a total schoolyard bully.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

It is kind of a been there done that situation with that insult, but at this point it is fully hypocritical on the WWE's part..

"Look our womenz are smart, sexy, powerful athaleeets!"
:vince3

Who at the drop of a hat revert instantly back to WWE cliche catty bitches.

Mixed messages Vince. Mixed messages.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> YOU don't, that's the point. It wasn't YOU who was insulted here. Those who were insulted, they care. The point is, Sasha is supposed to be this inspirational babyface, who talked at length about how women are now equal to men, how they've done a revolution, etc. etc. and then she fucking acts like a total schoolyard bully.


And that highlights the main problem with this segment. Why did they make Sasha an inspirational babyface to begin with? She's supposed to be the BOSS, she's supposed to be up in your face roasting you, that's what brought her to the dance in the first place. It makes no sense for her character to be cutting promos like this.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Strategize said:


> And that highlights the main problem with this segment. Why did they make Sasha an inspirational babyface to begin with? She's supposed to be the BOSS, she's supposed to be up in your face roasting you, that's what brought her to the dance in the first place. It makes no sense for her character to be cutting promos like this.


They were trying to do a segment where they wanted to get everyone emotional thinking Sasha is announcing her retirement a la Edge and Daniel Bryan, only for her to pull a Mark Henry instead...the problem was, A) it was just so horribly and awkwardly scripted, and B) Sasha can't act for shit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> They were trying to do a segment where they wanted to get everyone emotional thinking Sasha is announcing her retirement a la Edge and Daniel Bryan, only for her to pull a Mark Henry instead...the problem was, A) it was just so horribly and awkwardly scripted, and B) Sasha can't act for shit.


My point is that the idea of the promo was awful to begin with. What does her character have to gain by tricking people? Why is the BOSS acting all sad to begin with? 
Henry was a heel trying to trick good guy Cena.
Sasha already had the guaranteed rematch. The same message could of been sent by Sasha going straight up to Charlotte and saying "I'm healthy, now give me my belt back bitch" and then put her in the Bank Statement, the soppy sad stuff was pointless. 
It's like the writers don't understand the character they're writing for.


----------



## loganth (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

They did the same thing with Mickie James. Layla and Michelle McCool called her Miss Piggy as well. It is a ridiculous thing to say about anyone let alone people who are in shape!! I think it is odd considering the anti-bullying campaign and yet they have a face teaching girls to bully people based on their looks. A heel would at least make sense to do it. Poor taste in my opinion.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I'm not going through 16 pages to see who actually talked about the full promo and not just Russo crying or the "Miss Piggy" line, but oh man everything about that segment was horrendous.
Sasha's delivery(as always), the script, Sasha being too scared to not fucking use the crappy script, Sasha's acting, Dana's existence, Sasha's fucking mauled up and chewed out character. It was all just awful


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha fans calling people bandwagoners :nikkilol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Hawkke said:


> It is kind of a been there done that situation with that insult, but at this point it is fully hypocritical on the WWE's part..
> 
> "Look our womenz are smart, sexy, powerful athaleeets!"
> :vince3
> ...



Well, if Ronda Rousey is still Steph's perfect feminist role model, they're right on the money. Powerful, successful athlete and catty bitch at the same time. #HowDareYouCrossMe?

:duck


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The promo was awful, but then again, so is everything that Banks does. Dana Brooke is actually good looking, unlike Banks, so Banks insulting someone else like that is hilarious.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Chris22 said:


> It's all good because I bet Dana could hold the title for longer than 27 days and Dana actually has the physical build and looks of a women's wrestler, not some hood rat from a Snoop Dogg music video.


:Out

Was expecting dumbass bullshit like this.

And the rest of the people talking about how Sasha looks while complaining about a promo about Dana's looks, really?

Sasha is fine btw, don't care what anybody else thinks :sashahi


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Meh, both are awful, ugly and boring.
Prefer to see Bo Dallas as tranvestite than them...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

400+ replies on this, really? 

Never seen a woman talked about this much since AJ Lee, no surprise.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

They need to keep her away from the mic. Have her come out with her merch and cool entrance, and shut the fuck up. She is God awful on the mic. Not quite Titus O Neil bad, but she's close. Did you see her trying to cry? Holy fuck what bad acting.


----------



## Mixtos (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Yeesh, that segment - Sasha didn't sound like she believed a word she was saying (and with that script - why would you?). Why would the babyface mess the audience around by teasing a retirement? Why have her lament the days of the Diva search contests, bra and panties matches and talent being hired largely on their looks, and then turn around and insult someone based on their appearance? Why would Snoop Dogg's cousin be collecting cans to save up for tickets to RAW? And then that Stephanie McMahon plug, good lord.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

The losers in here thinking they could get women better looking than Banks, :eagle


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The losers in here thinking they could get women better looking than Banks, :eagle


I'll have you know that if I went to the local farmyard I could.










She looks good here, though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dell said:


> 400+ replies on this, really?
> 
> Never seen a woman talked about this much since AJ Lee, no surprise.


You should've saw the week long Bayley thread last week if you didn't. Its gone now.


----------



## Ecw454 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Why do you take that as an insult? Who wouldnt smash Miss Piggy?


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I'm not sure on everyone's sexual preference, but for the hetero-males who are dissing sasha, are you guys dating or married to better looking women then Sasha Banks in real life? Cause some of these replies are in the mold of "I wouldn't touch that with a 90 foot pole." It's a little surprising, and I'm guessing more hyperbole in order to be negative towards her then real life thoughts. 

Obviously looks is subjective, I think on certain nights Sasha looks fantastic. I guess I can see people finding her overall unattractive, but this is literally the first forum and the first interaction with wrestling fans where I've heard people trying to start a movement of Sasha Banks being ugly and a bad worker. I guess that's JUST the diversity and wide ranging opinions of the IWC.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The losers in here thinking they could get women better looking than Banks, :eagle


Parched bums not realizing the sheer number of chicks you see on a daily that put Sasha to shame.

:StephenA6


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Lol at this topic having 42 pages.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Between Bryan burying the promo and now a ratings drop on the 3rd hour of 17 percent. Yikes.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



islesfan13 said:


> Between Bryan burying the promo and now a ratings drop on the 3rd hour of 17 percent. Yikes.


It wasn't Bryan, it was the concussion speaking and the 10-year-old kids went to bed on the 3rd hour, so no Reigns fans awake.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The losers in here thinking they could get women better looking than Banks, :eagle





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Parched bums not realizing the sheer number of chicks you see on a daily that put Sasha to shame.
> 
> :StephenA6


Apples and oranges. Being able to see women better looking than Sasha and being able to actually score with one are two different things. Are there women better looking than Sasha? Of course. Are they able to find these women if they go to certain places? Yes they can. Can half of these geeks get one? I doubt it.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773612873402585092
Russo going all in. :surprise: :lol

To be fair to him, stuff like this and her calling Dana Miss Piggy makes her look like a real hypocrite. You can't blame him for using womens bodies to promote his product when she seems happy to do the exact same thing when it suits her.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773612873402585092
> Russo going all in. :surprise: :lol
> 
> To be fair to him, stuff like this and her calling Dana Miss Piggy makes her look like a real hypocrite. You can't blame him for using womens bodies to promote his product when she seems happy to do the exact same thing when it suits her.


Do we know for sure that Sasha writes her own promos and comes up with her own storylines? 

And what exactly is scantily clad about a woman wearing a bikini near a pool?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Can he fuck off already? Does he think that she wrote her own promo?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

This guy is so easily riled up... It's like he took it as a personal insult to his family that someone dare criticise the shit booking of the women during his stint. Not sure which Vince I can't stand any less... Russo or McMahon. Both are stuck in the past.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Also, there is already a 50 page thread on this, why would this require another thread? Has Sasha become the most talked about female wrestler in IWC history?


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

People talking about her not writing the promo are completely ignoring her outside of WWE interviews. Whether they wrote the promo for her or not, anyone who has listened to her talk in the past in interviews knows it was 100% exactly how she really feels.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Ok, I’m not saying she was right in everything she said. But there is a big difference between this and having women competing in pools of pudding trying to take each others clothes off.

Oh, and the fact that a middle aged man is posting a pic of a girl in her early 20’s in a bikini just screams creeper more than anything else.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

I'm confused. What is he trying to imply by posting this pic with that message? I don't see the point.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Victermone said:


> Also, there is already a 50 page thread on this, why would this require another thread? Has Sasha become the most talked about female wrestler in IWC history?


Its a separate incident. That was about her promo. This is like two days later and its about much more than that promo. Its her sentiment towards Russo's time in general. You can't stick every single thing in one thread, especially when they are discussing two completely different things.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

In before this becomes another 40 page bitchfest. Who the fuck cares what that bitter old man has to say anyway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

To be fair, I think Sasha looked better like that, with a little more weight.. But, just my opinion. I like more meat lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sincere said:


> I'm confused. What is he trying to imply by posting this pic with that message? I don't see the point.


He is trying to say she is a hypocrite... Not realising that the actual point is that the women were looked at as only eye candy and models instead of legitimate wrestlers. Which was true, especially in Russo's tenure. But then, he is the dumb son of a bitch that also thinks wrestling has very little to do with the success of professional... Wrestling. So yeah, Russo is just an all around moron.

EDIT: Unless it is about the Ms Piggy remark... Which I don't get at all since that picture doesn't show, in any way, how you could scream Ms Piggy at Sasha.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> People talking about her not writing the promo are completely ignoring her outside of WWE interviews. Whether they wrote the promo for her or not, anyone who has listened to her talk in the past in interviews knows it was 100% exactly how she really feels.


I honestly don't listen to wrestlers' interviews outside of WWE programing. But that is sort of beside the point, since, if I'm not mistaken, Russo's crying spree has been about Banks' recent promo, and not about anything that she has said outside of the ring.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Plato said:


> I honestly don't listen to wrestlers' interviews outside of WWE programing. But that is sort of beside the point, since, if I'm not mistaken, Russo's crying spree has been about Banks' recent promo, and not about anything that she has said outside of the ring.


But what she said outside of the ring, was exactly what she repeated in her promo. He probably never heard her interviews and only heard it for the first time during her speech. But she has been talking like this for a long time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

I'd say "Russo stays missing the point" if I didn't think he was doing this shit intentionally to get people to read his website or listen to his podcasts or whatever he's doing these days.

Once again, for those playing at home, it's okay to have a sexy sex appeal part of the show. It's significantly less cool to have that be literally your only female representation on the show.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Russo once again grasping at straws trying to stay relevant. :kobelol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

fpalm See, I go back and forth with agreeing and disagreeing with Russo but this response has me face palming. 
"Well well what do we have here?"
My answer: Sasha Banks looking even hotter than she does now because she isn't as rail thin and still at a very healthy weight and body type?

Look the Miss Piggy shit was definitely unnecessary but this is hardly a comeback. 
I've seen some pretty harsh slams against Sasha's image (mostly while browsing here) that Dana could use if she wanted to retaliate. 
I won't go there because I actually like both women. Miss Piggy was a stupid insult to begin with because Dana's not even fat, she's muscular and even if it was supposed to be about her face, again, no that's reaching. 

She's basically a hotter, shorter, more athletic Beth Phoenix. 
I will never grow tired of this entrance move either.

















If this is what "Miss Piggy" looks like then I'll *gladly *be Kermit.

:kermit


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> But what she said outside of the ring, was exactly what she repeated in her promo. He probably never heard her interviews and only heard it for the first time during her speech. But she has been talking like this for a long time.


I think the biggest problem is that Sasha as a person contradicts her boss character (that's why miss piggy comment felt hypocritical). WWE should realize this to be honest, but they're deciding to just ignore it because she's still popular.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

the fact that russo is some what still semi-relevant tells ya the state of wrestling these days


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Yes while girls like Trish had to do those stupid matches its why there HAD to be a fucking revolution the girls were sick of just being there to be looked at while being ignored for their wrestling.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Strategize said:


> I think the biggest problem is that Sasha as a person contradicts her boss character. WWE should realize this to be honest, but they're deciding to just ignore it because she's still popular.


It's not really relevant because the boss is a character she plays and it's not a requirement that her real life personality match it. That's what playing a character is.

Now, her character doesn't vibe with her being a face, that is true.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> fpalm See, I go back and forth with agreeing and disagreeing with Russo but this response has me face palming.
> "Well well what do we have here?"
> My answer: Sasha Banks looking even hotter than she does now because she isn't as rail thin and still at a very healthy weight and body type?
> 
> ...


In this case he aint talking about the insult to Dana. Hes talking about Sasha complaining that women in the past had to use their bodies to get over because of people like Russo. So he posted that picture of her doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

*Sasha was terrible Monday night but I don't think she wrote that stuff. The same people that wrote the Piggy James stuff probably did.*


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> In this case he aint talking about the insult to Dana. Hes talking about Sasha complaining that women in the past had to use their bodies to get over because of people like Russo. So he posted that picture of her doing the exact same thing.


A picture of Sasha by a swimming pool is her trying to use her body to get over? Do we have any context of where the picture came from?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> In this case he aint talking about the insult to Dana. Hes talking about Sasha complaining that women in the past had to use their bodies to get over because of people like Russo. So he posted that picture of her doing the exact same thing.


That's asinine because they wrestle in next to nothing to begin with.
Both the men and women's bodies are part of the spectacle. Honestly.
Sasha was talking about the era where they were presented on wrestling television as dumb bikini girls instead of wrestlers. 
Sasha posing in a bikini by the pool isn't in the context of a wrestling show. Russo is a moron here.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Victermone said:


> It's not really relevant because the boss is a character she plays and it's not a requirement that her real life personality match it. That's what playing a character is.
> 
> Now, her character doesn't vibe with her being a face, that is true.


What I'm saying is the Sasha Banks at the start of the promo was different from the one who called her Miss Piggy towards the end. It's like she just suddenly went into "Boss" mode out of nowhere and became a different person, there's no consistency.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Russo has become the biggest pain in the ass in all of wrestling. Why doesn't he start his own wrestling company. Make it backyard wrestling and call it. Monday Night Russo.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> In this case he aint talking about the insult to Dana. Hes talking about Sasha complaining that women in the past had to use their bodies to get over because of people like Russo. So he posted that picture of her doing the exact same thing.


But... she's at a pool... and that bikini isn't even that revealing, as bikinis go.

She's not in the ring... It's... it's a photo op... not a wrestling match...

He.. He actually thought he was making a profound point here, didn't he?

Oh... that's embarrassing for him. fpalm


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

I don't get it, she wears almost exactly the same thing when she wrestles? So when a male wrestler has a picture of himself in just his trunks doing a bit of a pose, what's the difference?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

He's really reaching here. Sasha is literally wearing a not really that revealing bikini next to a pool in that picture, lol. Hardly using her body to get over :lol That's what normal women do, wear a bikini to the pool.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Russo has been acting weird af lately. I hope he's just working us because I'm getting worried for his mental health.

It's not that the stuff he's saying lately is wrong exactly, but it's just odd and awkward. Hope he's ok.:sad:


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

I'm with Russo on the point that he is making, but as usual, his presentation makes it nearly impossible to take him seriously. I hate Sasha's condescending attitude towards the women that have been successful on the "diva" side. Some of them were very entertaining and some used the popularity they got there to branch out into more of the wrestling side. I guess my point is that we would have missed out on some talented individuals had everyone thought like Sasha. This also isn't saying that Russo didn't take shit way too far at times either


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Iapetus said:


> Russo has been acting weird af lately. I hope he's just working us because I'm getting worried for his mental health.
> 
> It's not that the stuff he's saying lately is wrong exactly, but it's just odd and awkward. Hope he's ok.:sad:




Kevin Owens becoming champion put him on suicide watch I hear.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Ya know, for a guy that claims not to care about the WWE product and claims to barely follow it he sure does spend an amazing amount of time bitching about it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

I still don't get why this is a thing. The promo was AWFUL. It was horribly written, horribly performed, just all around horrible in every way. It made no sense. It made Sasha look like a liar and a hypocrite. Just one of the most awful promos in recent times, up there with Titus ONeal. 

The Stephanie McMahon pandering was worse than Miss Piggy. The fact that she tried to tell some girlhood dream story about collecting cans (seriously ROFL at that) to attend wrestling shows, that was abysmal, and also worse than Miss Piggy. In terms of like worked retirement angles, this was so awful compared to like Mark Henry's fake retirement. Or even the Dudleyz send off from a few weeks ago. You couldn't believe a word she said from her awful delivery. 

The Miss Piggy/Instagram knocks being focused on when there was so much more wrong with that promo is what I don't get. Like that was supposed to be a promo to get her over as a face, and liked.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Piehound said:


> Ya know, for a guy that claims not to care about the WWE product and claims to barely follow it he sure does spend an amazing amount of time bitching about it.


It is Russo we are talking about.

The same man who didn't care about Owens becoming champion and then went on a 30 minute tirade on why Owens isnt champion material... 

Russo is more out of touch than Cornette and McMahon put together.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Russo campaigning for that Bra & Panties on a Pole match with Sasha at WM 33. :russo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Sweggeh said:


> To be fair to him, stuff like this and her calling Dana Miss Piggy makes her look like a real hypocrite. You can't blame him for using womens bodies to promote his product when she seems happy to do the exact same thing when it suits her.


*
Are you so desperate to bash Sasha that you're trying to equate a BIKINI picture from a POOL PARTY PHOTO SHOOT to bra and panties matches? :wow. The blind Sasha hatred around here is reaching Roman Reigns levels of pathetic.

For the few leftover individuals we have with common sense:*


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Yeah the promo wasn't good but any stretch of imagination but I don't see what this photo is trying to prove. She looks great in this photo.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Russo is garbage


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

HOT DAMN Sasha is incredibly sexy in that picture. :datass


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Why in the year 2016 does anyone still care about Russo's opinion on anything? He hasn't written any successful wrestling show since 1999. He played a big part in the death of WCW and also getting TNA kicked off of SpikeTV.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Stop giving this fucking geek attention, god damn.

We should get his name censored again on here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



JDP2016 said:


> Apples and oranges. Being able to see women better looking than Sasha and being able to actually score with one are two different things. Are there women better looking than Sasha? Of course. Are they able to find these women if they go to certain places? Yes they can. Can half of these geeks get one? I doubt it.


I won't bother stating my aptitude online as it's pointless but even for the"geeks" mathematics is on their side, Law of Averages etc. The sheer number of these chicks, the myriad of geographical locations at play in this forum, personal tastes of the men and women involved, & about 50 other variables means that at the very least, a fair portion of them have snagged a chick that fits the description.

It's just a failed trope that you can't apply to a large group of people. The fact of the matter is they think Sasha is subpar & they have or will snag someone who is better looking. It's all subjective and take a step back to see how pointless it is trying to argue that with failed absolutes.

:cudi


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I love Sasha Banks. Her Eddie story touches me! I've felt bad for days, even though I haven't put her down for her looks once. Something about that god awful promo grated by nerves. None of that was her fault but something about putting Dana down for her looks was grating. I guess they aren't creative enough with their women! For me, the Miz and Bryan set a standard. I want to see the women do that without them attacking women's looks or dead people, kids. It's all bad!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



TD Stinger said:


> Oh, and the fact that a middle aged man is posting a pic of a girl in her early 20’s in a bikini just screams creeper more than anything else.


Every middle age guy I know appreciates a fine looking woman in her 20s. What's creepy about that?

GTFO with that white knight beta pussy bullshit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Jesus, Russo is a fucking moron.

What do we have here? We have a woman in a swimsuit at a swimming pool. A fact that happens to make perfect sense in context. What the hell else would she be wearing to a swimming pool?

It also doesn't do shit to invalidate Sasha's comments on bra and panty matches.

If anything, this just tells us what we know about Vince's logical weaknesses. Jesus what a dumb thing to post...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Randy Lahey said:


> Every middle age guy I know appreciates a fine looking woman in her 20s. What's creepy about that?
> 
> GTFO with that white knight beta pussy bullshit.


Sorry, let me rephrase this. A middle aged man whose married with kids posting a pic of girl in her early 20’s in a bikini trying to make a point and get attention.

I’m not being white knight about anything. I’m just calling it what it is.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> YOU don't, that's the point. It wasn't YOU who was insulted here. Those who were insulted, they care. The point is, Sasha is supposed to be this inspirational babyface, who talked at length about how women are now equal to men, how they've done a revolution, etc. etc. and then she fucking acts like a total schoolyard bully.


I never argued that from a story standpoint Sasha acting like a bully to Dana made sense. Ambrose called AJ Styles a soccer mom, are we supposed to feel bad for AJ because he was made fun of? I think you are thinking way too much about this. It was a scripted promo where both sides did all they could for it. 

Your original point was that this was too far and looks shouldn't be made fun of. I will agree to disagree because it is quite clear we will never be on the same page with this lol.


----------



## Sushi Banks (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

So Sasha is still relevant Lol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



ellthom said:


> Kevin Owens becoming champion put him on suicide watch I hear.


Yeah that was so weird. Like, I totally understand if he didn't like Owens winning because nobody is for everyone, but he sounded like such a mark. It's as if all of a sudden he thinks this is all real. Very strange...


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Has Russo been secretly paid by the E to promote troll stars like Sasha Banks to the smarks and casuals..


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Nek minute we've got Seth Rollins fat shaming Kevin Owens. Solid writing from the staff unless Sasha is just the Legit B**ch and wanted to wreck Dana like she's the new Mickie James.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

How can anyone stand Sasha, she is biggest hypocrite in the company....

She talks shit on Divas, acting like none of them ever did anything, yet Sasha sinks to their lowest point, making fun of the fact that Dana doesn't have some 14 year old girl body and has a real womens body. 

Like I pointed out the day of it, Trish and Lita had Bra and Panties matches with each other, it is how they built their following, so how can you praise them yet shit all over Bra and Panties matches. 


What I find funny, WWE might not have taken women seriously during the Divas Division, but them women dam sure put on great matches, that is for sure. So far Sasha's 2 "feuds/stories" were zero entertainment value on first, ripping off what Natalya did with Charlotte, and now she pulls the fake retirement thing, trash every woman since Trish and Lita retired, calls Dana Miss Piggy like they did to Mickey James in the Divas era, and the best thing she got is a troll move, to make up for the fact that she lost belt, and is gonna miss basically every RAW except the 1 she came to, which was only so people don't think she got 30 day suspended.

What little respect I had for Sasha, it is now gone, and it simply has to do with the work she turns in, and lack luster since starting the feud for WWE Womens Title. I was so happy for Bayley debut to face Charlotte, I mean they were talking title shots and everything, implying Bayley was getting one, then out of nowhere, Sasha shows up, and now Clash of Champions is Sasha vs Charlotte. Now everything Bayley has done, is just whatever, cause Sasha gets her title match first, and she said this during the preshow in the biggest bitch way possible. I just don't get why she gets to act like a spoiled brat and screw over other girls, and still get pushed and people still love her. I think a lot of people on this forum are right about her.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Kostic said:


> They were trying to do a segment where they wanted to get everyone emotional thinking Sasha is announcing her retirement a la Edge and Daniel Bryan, only for her to pull a Mark Henry instead...the problem was, A) it was just so horribly and awkwardly scripted, and B) Sasha can't act for shit.


Let's not forget that she has absolutely zero of the sympathy that those men have because she's literally been on the main roster a year and in the minds of the WWE universe of like 3 years altogether. She hasn't done anything meaningful enough or with any sustainability to warrant a retirement speech let alone a fake one


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



RyanStorm said:


> How can anyone stand Sasha, she is biggest hypocrite in the company....
> 
> She talks shit on Divas, acting like none of them ever did anything, yet Sasha sinks to their lowest point, making fun of the fact that Dana doesn't have some 14 year old girl body and has a real womens body.
> 
> ...


Why are you acting like she books herself? You wanna blame anyone blame the writers.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Someone get Russo a real full-time job. Maybe a new hobby. The guy has lost it and is petty af!


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I loved watching Sasha putting "miss piggy" in her place, I hope she does it again next week :sashahi


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Strategize said:


> Why are you acting like she books herself? You wanna blame anyone blame the writers.



You're wasting your time saying this. They'll just keep on bashing her.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

I don't think it was a knock on her weight. I don't know if you kids around here ever watched the Muppets but bish does look a little like Miss Piggy in the facial area. Apt comparison I say.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

:maury Russo going all in


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Dana is called Misss Piggy not because of her body. Its because of her Blonde hair and slut make up. Miss Piggy is not fat.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Vince Russo making absolutely no sense with this.

But that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Well at least Sasha fans have no right to criticize any promo from any wrestler right now...

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Well well well, what do we have here?

A real woman in a swimsuit who looks like IWHI.

Now, she wouldn't hit me in that regard -- she might hit me if I ever told her that face to face, but not the manner I'd be talking about.

I am getting sick of the 5' 6" 100 pound waifs Hollywood is cranking out.

Give me a set of hot legs with some meat on those bones. Any day.



Kabraxal said:


> He is trying to say she is a hypocrite... Not realising that the actual point is that the women were looked at as only eye candy and models instead of legitimate wrestlers. Which was true, especially in Russo's tenure. But then, he is the dumb son of a bitch that also thinks wrestling has very little to do with the success of professional... Wrestling. So yeah, Russo is just an all around moron.
> 
> EDIT: Unless it is about the Ms Piggy remark... Which I don't get at all since that picture doesn't show, in any way, how you could scream Ms Piggy at Sasha.


Let's presume the former, I already addressed the latter. (I think the Ms. Piggy was a call on the NWA Women's Champion, who called Dana that on her Twitter last week when Dana tagged with The Club.)

That's WWE. That's not Sasha. It's still part of the equation. Now, if Vince Russo wants to go and say the COMPANY is hypocritical and all that stuff, I won't argue it. I've always wondered how awkward it's going to be when Bayley does her first swimsuit/bikini pictoral on the main roster -- for girls like Izzy and all of them who've looked up to her.

But Sasha is hot. 



TD Stinger said:


> Oh, and the fact that a middle aged man is posting a pic of a girl in her early 20’s in a bikini just screams creeper more than anything else.


We can discuss that after we change the halftime shows of almost every football game in America off of something barely short of burlesque, in many cases.

And many of them, unlike Sasha, with underage participants.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

From the Wrestling Observer

There were some talents very upset with the Sasha Banks "bad news" RAW promo from this past Monday night, according to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter.

The feeling among those upset was that her promo was in bad taste as the company tried to use the emotion of the Daniel Bryan retirement speech but they ended up with a bad angle instead. The Observer notes that one veteran talent mentioned the Edge retirement segment and another name mentioned was Tyson Kidd, who has been out of action for more than a year with a neck injury. Both Kidd and Bryan are well-liked across the board by other WWE talents. There are also obvious comparisons to the Mark Henry fake retirement speech but that was just an angle and not based on an injury. It comes down to career-ending injuries being a sensitive subject to friends of the injured wrestlers.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Well for me that promo was kinda done in an unnecessarsy fashion, Sasha did not have to fake the injury for the fans to care about her, and I can see why members of the locker room would be upset. It was a promo written with bad taste on WWE's part.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Regardless of how tasteless it was, it was just a bad promo overall. Poor script and poor execution.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

What they should be mad about is that she's arguably the worst talker in the company and she gets mic time CONSTANTLY while most of the roster doesn't get any.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What they should be mad about is that she's arguably the worst talker in the company and she gets mic time CONSTANTLY while most of the roster doesn't get any.


She's had like 2 promos in 2 months. That's constantly? Besides she's not the worst, far from the best but not the worst.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

opcorn


----------



## meele (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Are there reports of talent being upset over the "Old day" segment/promo? It was much worse than Sasha's retirement tease.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

It was a pointless desperate ratings ploy which failed to say the least given the ratings dropoff. I say that as a Sasha fan.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

I dont care about the delivery, i dont care about the miss piggy part (srsly why ppl give a shit?)
My problem with this all segment was that not only it was generaly bad, not only it was in bad taste, it didnt make a lick of sense in the context of things.
Story wise, WHY did she even do it? why pull off a Mark Henry fake retirement speech? Who did she try to fool? she didnt fool Charlotte, she wasnt even there. Did she try to fool the fans? what for? WHY even fool anyone? she has a rematch clause, this entire cloak and dagger bullshit adds nothing.
This all segment was just poorly thought.

And to add insult to injury they had her spew PR bullshit to put Steph over, the great feminist idol of our time Stephany Mcmhaon ugh.
Feel sad that Sasha, who spear headed an actual women revolution in NXT, is now being used as a poster child for a FAKE revolution that never really happened on the main roster, just to put that egomaniac over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

They hyped it up so much throughout the show that I was actually disappointed she didn't retire.

Before people have a go at me for saying that, I don't mean to be disrespectful, but they kept promoting it throughout the night you thought it was going to be a huge announcement - retirement, long break due to pregnancy/injury etc. instead we ended with the least interesting return promo and match announcement after 0 weeks away from TV fpalm

There were infinitely better ways to announce the match rather than giving us the rubbish they did.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

They should be upset at how unconvincing Sasha Banks was.

Mark Henry did a way better job at faking retirement.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Strategize said:


> She's had like 2 promos in 2 months. That's constantly? Besides she's not the worst, far from the best but not the worst.


Maybe I'm suffering from Bryan Alvarez's Sheamus and Cesaro syndrome, where I feel like I hear her talk every week even though I don't, but my god it feels like she gets so much mic time. 

I said "arguably" because the women on SmackDown other than Becky, who isn't great but somehow manages to retain some semblance of sounding like a real person, are just unbelievably horrible, but come on. Sasha is among the worst mic workers I've ever seen, I mean she's on par with John Morrison. Her inflections make me want to set off a firecracker next to my ear.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Reotor said:


> I dont care about the delivery, i dont care about the miss piggy part (srsly why ppl give a shit?)
> *My problem with this all segment was that not only it was generaly bad, not only it was in bad taste, it didnt make a lick of sense in the context of things.
> Story wise, WHY did she even do it? why pull off a Mark Henry fake retirement speech? Who did she try to fool? she didnt fool Charlotte, she wasnt even there. Did she try to fool the fans? what for? WHY even fool anyone? she has a rematch clause, this entire cloak and dagger bullshit adds nothing.
> This all segment was just poorly thought.*
> ...


Yep, hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe I'm suffering from Bryan Alvarez's Sheamus and Cesaro syndrome, where I feel like I hear her talk every week even though I don't, but my god it feels like she gets so much mic time.
> 
> I said "arguably" because the women on SmackDown other than Becky, who isn't great but somehow manages to retain some semblance of sounding like a real person, are just unbelievably horrible, but come on.* Sasha is among the worst mic workers I've ever seen, *I mean she's on par with John Morrison. Her inflections make me want to fire a gun right next to my ear.


 Something we can agree on. I find it difficult to find a mic worker worse than her in the WWE. 

Asuka and Nakamura who aren't fluent in english run circles around her.


----------



## ElDiablioBlanca (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Sasha's Promo < Old Day Skit. I say this only because as far as charisma, Sasha has never come across as if she can put her own spin on things to make it seem legit. She seems to just trudge through the script that is AWFULLY written for her. Another reason why I REALLY want to get behind her but just can't seem to.

Old Day was worse simply for the fact that it is not funny (to reportedly any age group or demographic) and hammers home that Vince or god FORBID the club wants to go for comedy and comedy alone. They are not a comedy tag team despite how hilarious they might be outside of the confines of wwe.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Am I the only one that sees the resemblance?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

:lmao Sasha the baby face character went out to troll the fans. 

Next week Charlotte also troll fans. :Lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Straw Hat said:


> Something we can agree on. I find it difficult to find a mic worker worse than her in the WWE.
> 
> Asuka and Nakamura who aren't fluent in English run circles around her.


I wish she didn't speak English, at least it would give her an excuse. 

I know I say a lot of people are bad on the mic and I'm probably just being overly critical, but her, I literally don't understand how she has fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Yeah that's a shitty reason to be upset if true. "Our friends have retired with injuries" yeaaaah so what, that's incredibly sensitive for a locker room full of adults. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Maybe I'm suffering from Bryan Alvarez's Sheamus and Cesaro syndrome, where I feel like I hear her talk every week even though I don't, but my god it feels like she gets so much mic time.
> 
> I said "arguably" because the women on SmackDown other than Becky, who isn't great but somehow manages to retain some semblance of sounding like a real person, are just unbelievably horrible, but come on. Sasha is among the worst mic workers I've ever seen, I mean she's on par with John Morrison. Her inflections make me want to set off a firecracker next to my ear.


They should have her go back to just roasting people to be honest. That's why the miss piggy thing doesn't bother me because that's what the boss should be doing, hell that's what she did in NXT and it was serviceable. But WWE wants her as a sympathetic babyface cutting emotional promos for some reason.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

It was random and odd. The writers must of been drunk that day.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Reotor said:


> I dont care about the delivery, i dont care about the miss piggy part (srsly why ppl give a shit?)
> My problem with this all segment was that not only it was generaly bad, not only it was in bad taste, it didnt make a lick of sense in the context of things.
> Story wise, WHY did she even do it? why pull off a Mark Henry fake retirement speech? Who did she try to fool? she didnt fool Charlotte, she wasnt even there. Did she try to fool the fans? what for? WHY even fool anyone? she has a rematch clause, this entire cloak and dagger bullshit adds nothing.
> This all segment was just poorly thought.
> ...


Damn... Truth really is cold and hard.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Strategize said:


> Why are you acting like she books herself? You wanna blame anyone blame the writers.


You think the writers tell her to talk crap on the Divas every chance she gets. No other girl does that, Charlotte is the biggest heel in the division, yet she never runs her mouth, except when she says she is best in division.

Just talking video on RAW or RAW Pre-Show, she spends quarter of her time pandering and being Bayleys best friend, another quarter of the time she goes off on these tangents as the Boss, yet most of this time she talks like a delusional heel but she is serious, and then another quarter of the time she is crying, and the last quarter of her time, talks like normal person, and basically is Mercedes.

Roman Reigns does this same thing, has like 4 faces, blur between his real self, what WWE wants him to be as a WWE star, what he actually is as a WWE Star, and then mixtures of them. At least with Roman, he would stick to 1 for 1 whole show, Sasha goes through different "phases" in 1 show and even 1 interviews. Yeah you can blame writers for 1-2 of these personalities, but I'm sure its their own fault for not sticking with what WWE wanted, whether what they wanted is dumb or not, its super hard to keep track of their career. Well that especially true for how Sasha has been since she started feuding with Charlotte. 


Rule of thumb, anytime some panders, or always seems to do or say exactly what people want, it usually means they have exterior motives, and usually are nothing but propaganda, just look at Cena.

You ever wonder why they took her off TV, um, how many times this year, like 4 (maybe cause she botches and hurts her self often)!? Right now she is off TV, which is befitting, cause 1, she is a heel who is spouting off like a delusional heel, but still plays the little people love, 2, she is Bayley's BFF, and if this heel is taking Bayley's title shot from her yet isn't even on TV doing the feuding with Charlotte, while Bayley is trying to build her career, but can't go nowhere, cause Sasha needs to get her title shot. Well if she showed up on TV, she would have had to say, piss of Bayley I'm getting my title first, and its gonna make people hate Sasha, no they rather they stay best friends on TV, which is why Sasha had nothing to do with Charlotte and Bayleys match, cause they know what Sasha is doing, means screwing Bayley. 

This is what they have constantly done with Sasha since day 1, doing whatever suits her career first, and screw the other women. I knew they do this with everyone but never thought they would do it to Bayley. I always felt Bayley was the girl you sacrifice everything for.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Seems like stupid thing to get upset about. Unnecessary? Sure. Poorly executed? Sure. In poor taste? That's reaching.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*

Sasha is the boss and I don't mind her calling Dana piggy or whatever, it was a shoot. The thing I didn't like was Sasha not selling or giving us surprise of her being fit. Could have done better there


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



RyanStorm said:


> You think the writers tell her to talk crap on the Divas every chance she gets. No other girl does that, Charlotte is the biggest heel in the division, yet she never runs her mouth, except when she says she is best in division.
> 
> Just talking video on RAW or RAW Pre-Show, she spends quarter of her time pandering and being Bayleys best friend, another quarter of the time she goes off on these tangents as the Boss, yet most of this time she talks like a delusional heel but she is serious, and then another quarter of the time she is crying, and the last quarter of her time, talks like normal person, and basically is Mercedes.
> 
> ...


It's messy but it's easily fixable. All they have to do have Bayley say she's ok with not getting a title shot because of her respect for Sasha and then Sasha can apologize to her, problem solved. Besides they WILL sacrifice everything for Bayley, but now's not the time to do that, it's too early.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

:maury


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

People acting like Sasha wrote that promo herself :maury


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

Horrible idea. Horrible execution. And because Sasha has only been around for a few years, the idea of a retirement speech sounds so ridiculous and fake. Can't believe they even tried going that route. Can't blame any of the superstars to be mad about this at all. I hope this is a lesson learned.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



Simply Flawless said:


> People acting like Sasha wrote that promo herself :maury


Well, she spoke that promo herself and it stank.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*



CamillePunk said:


> Regardless of how tasteless it was, it was just a bad promo overall. Poor script and poor execution.


All they had to do was have Dana attack Bayley cause a DQ, have Dana and Charlotte beat down Bayley, and then have Sasha come out for the save. :shrug Sasha then turns heel on Bayley a little later down the line.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Smarkout said:


> I never argued that from a story standpoint Sasha acting like a bully to Dana made sense. Ambrose called AJ Styles a soccer mom, are we supposed to feel bad for AJ because he was made fun of? I think you are thinking way too much about this. It was a scripted promo where both sides did all they could for it.
> 
> Your original point was that this was too far and looks shouldn't be made fun of. I will agree to disagree because it is quite clear we will never be on the same page with this lol.


Again, I never said anything about feeling bad for anyone. The joke itself is tasteless and hypocritical, and done in a way where they want you to cheer it.


----------



## Coolguy123 (Sep 5, 2016)

nia jax should came out instead


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

It was quite a heelish promo, trying to get sympathy from the crowd by feigning injury and then burying Dana Brooke.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Wrestlefire said:


> We can discuss that after we change the halftime shows of almost every football game in America off of something barely short of burlesque, in many cases.
> 
> And many of them, unlike Sasha, with underage participants.


Cheerleading is an actual organized sport/function whether in high school, college, or in the pros.

This is a man posting a pic of a girl in a bikini half his age on his personal Twitter account trying get attention.

The two really aren't comparable.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

I just thought it was a dumb idea all around. 

No offense to Sasha, who I like and obviously has had a lot of success, but she hasn’t been around long enough or done enough to warrant doing that kind of promo. We all knew she was coming back and we were just waiting for that so the whole sympathy part of this just fell flat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

Another Russo thread where people get worked by this idiot...AGAIN.

Some things never change. :heston


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*










You would legit think some of these guys only started watching wrestling in the last 2-3 years. In bad taste because of whats happened recently with Bryan, Edge & Tyson?, christ grow a pair people 

That being said the segment was a pretty shit segment, while I understand why the have had Sasha as a face they really just need to turn her heel, even if only for a year so she can get more comfortable in her skin. She's not a natural face, the BO$$ gimmick is basically a heel gimmick in itself and Sasha is not nearly mature and experienced enough to know how to make such a heel gimmick work for her as a face (Hence why all her promos come across either cheesy or heelish). 

It was the same story with Charlotte when she debuted on the main roster, she was a naturally heel who wasn't matured enough to work as a face, it's no surprise that the moment she turned was the moment her career pretty much took off.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



TD Stinger said:


> Cheerleading is an actual organized sport/function whether in high school, college, or in the pros.
> 
> This is a man posting a pic of a girl in a bikini half his age on his personal Twitter account trying get attention.
> 
> The two really aren't comparable.


I disagree entirely, for two different reasons.

First off, if you can find another reason for cheerleading and especially the danceline/kickline/pom pon squad at halftime other than to get men (of all ages, including middle) horny as part of "school spirit" (or the fact of "this is what you'd have if you were a real man, like our athletes, the only important people in our town"), I'd like to hear it.

Second, like it or not, Russo is trying to make a point. A point we can attempt to dispute.

But the fact that he's of his age and posting Sasha in a swimsuit is not, in and of self, creepy, especially in the culture we are in. At least she's of age!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

It appears to be bra & panties Mr Russo.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

How are we complaining about Russo posting that image when the whole point of photoshoots like that is to excite old pervy dudes anyway.

And he isn't even posting it in a thirsty way. Hes trying to make a point.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Talent reportedly quite upset with very bad Sasha Banks promo*

*Awful, just a bad idea.*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

These attacks accusing Russo of being a perv for posting a pic of a woman in a bikini are utterly fucking retarded. On this very forum we see men posting pics of women Sasha's age wearing less. Is everyone that does that pervs too? There are plenty of ways Russo can be attacked here, but this just isn't one of them. He didn't even post the pic in a manner of lusting after her.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*

My god, what problem does this guy have?
He'd be lucky if both of these girls gave his sad dick a second glance.

He constantly bashes WWE for shit stories, then can't stop bitching about Sasha Banks doing a promo scripted for her.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince Russo launches fresh attack on Sasha Banks*



Wrestlefire said:


> I disagree entirely, for two different reasons.
> 
> First off, if you can find another reason for cheerleading and especially the danceline/kickline/pom pon squad at halftime other than to get men (of all ages, including middle) horny as part of "school spirit" (or the fact of "this is what you'd have if you were a real man, like our athletes, the only important people in our town"), I'd like to hear it.
> 
> ...


Cheerleading is a lot more than just a tool to get men horny. It's an organized sport. That's why cheerleading competitions exist. It's an organized, rehearsed, and routined exercise that can lead to things like scholarships and job opportunities. 

I'm not gonna stand here and act like there aren't people out there who just look at cheerleading as an excuse to put women out there for men to objectify. But it is still a sport. Hell, there are such things as male cheerleaders.

And yes, I do find it creeperish. I'm not saying Russo is that because all he's doing is trying to make a point (and making himself look stupid in the process). But I still maintain a middle aged man with a wife and kids posting something like that is something a creeper would do.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So a picture of Sasha wearing a bikini, a tame one at that, while lying next to a swimming pool somehow negates her feelings towards women who used to prance around a wrestling ring in bikinis that made hers look like turtlenecks? He can't be serious.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



Sincere said:


> I don't think the Miss Piggy thing has anything to do with her size, weight, or body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing. Miss Piggy was more defined by being a loud obnoxious diva more than her weight, so when the comment was made I took that as the reason, not to mention Dana's outfit and makeup looks like something Miss Piggy would wear.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

What a fucking idiot. Jesus Christ, Russo is fucking dumb. _Stupid idiot._


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll disagree with Dana having the best body as long as Alexa Bliss is around. You can't deny that Dana has put on weight (not that it's a bad thing, i have no problem with it....) That said, Sasha isn't talking about her weight, though. She's talking about her face.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

RCSheppy said:


> I'll disagree with Dana having the best body as long as Alexa Bliss is around. You can't deny that Dana has put on weight (not that it's a bad thing, i have no problem with it....) -


This is true, Dana is still billed as a bodybuilder when she is not, not anymore. Dana has put on weight and he is still hot but she doesnt have the best body,.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I don't watch RAW and don't give a shit about Sasha Banks nor do I plan to sit through one of her promos, but what is the long and short here? She body shamed Dana Brooke?

I would just like to point out that I think Dana has one of the sexiest bodies in WWE. I think girls should be a little thick. Just my opinion, though, so no need to go all butthurt.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven't seen it so I can't comment on the promo delivery, although there's one thing I don't understand - Why are some of you criticising Sasha? It's not like she went into business for herself, the line would've been scripted. If you're going to call someone out call out the writers, Sasha was just doing her job. It's also pretty hypocritical to defend Dana and talk about how bad taste the comment was, whilst in the same sentence commenting on the way Sasha looks.

Just saying. Anyway, yeah Dana is pretty hot and Sasha is normally a pretty bad promo.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I haven't seen it so I can't comment on the promo delivery, although there's one thing I don't understand - Why are some of you criticising Sasha? It's not like she went into business for herself, the line would've been scripted. If you're going to call someone out call out the writers, Sasha was just doing her job. It's also pretty hypocritical to defend Dana and talk about how bad taste the comment was, whilst in the same sentence commenting on the way Sasha looks.
> 
> Just saying. Anyway, yeah Dana is pretty hot and Sasha is normally a pretty bad promo.


On the show, Sasha spent 10 minutes pushing some feminist agenda and then turned right back around and degraded another by calling her Miss Piggy.

In real life, Sasha has also spent countless interviews pushing this feminist agenda, and has also turned right back around and degraded people like Dana by making fun of their looks or the weight on social media.

Whether its a scripted segment or not (and I highly doubt WWE made her say the Miss Piggy line, it seemed pretty improv), its exactly how she operates in her life outside the ring. Which is what pisses most people off. The hypocrisy is annoying.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

Miss Piggy was the sexiest of all the muppets.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> On the show, Sasha spent 10 minutes pushing some feminist agenda and then turned right back around and degraded another by calling her Miss Piggy.
> 
> In real life, Sasha has also spent countless interviews pushing this feminist agenda, and has also turned right back around and degraded people like Dana by making fun of their looks or the weight on social media.
> 
> Whether its a scripted segment or not (and I highly doubt WWE made her say the Miss Piggy line, it seemed pretty improv), its exactly how she operates in her life outside the ring. Which is what pisses most people off. The hypocrisy is annoying.


You think Sasha Banks goes off script? They don't even let Jericho go off script (he's said so himself) so there is no way in hell they let Sasha.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think that Dana is beautiful and that Sasha isn't but in the grand scheme of things that isn't important. This promo just wasn't in Sasha's wheelhouse like most promos since she's been on the main roster.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Well, it didn't take long to weed out the fake Sasha banks fans. I knew it was coming last year and I was right here. :lmao

Getting mad and bent out of shape on a scripted segment. :mj4*_


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I think they both beautiful so I win


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I definitely agree that using a fake retirement speech as an angle is in bad taste. In fact, iirc WCW had that modified 3 tiered cell match in 2000 where some wrestler faked an injury.. wasn't that Russo's writing? Ya.. I never watched WCW again after that, it was just in such bad taste. I can live with the Sasha Banks thing though as it was like serious for a minute, not weeks.

As per the Miss Piggy thing. Nobody but Dana Brooke marks really care(of which there are none in the back).. and its likely the most exposure Dana is going to get. She should run with it.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

More this:










Less this:










She really has let herself go a bit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I can definitely see why people were pissed at this idiot promo. 

Like Bryan Alvarez said, why couldn't she just go out there and say "The bad news is: I'm coming for you at the PPV, Charlotte!" in so many words? This fake retirement crap was so unnecessary and just made her look awful.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Her promo when she was talking about the women reaching new levels was good. Then she went into the fake retirement crap and then called Dana Miss Piggy. I didn't like those at all. Whoever wrote that takes an L.

And Dana is thick and juicy, not fat by any means.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

So let me get this straight Russo crys about the Miss piggy comment but then decides to body shame Sasha...What a hypocrite fuck tard, It mind blows me that people actually like this idiot


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how sensitive are we going to let people get ? i didn't like the piggy james storyline either because_ that was_ the storyline.... callling her a pig, dressing like a pink, oinking like a pig fpalm it was garbage, 

...but being a pro wrestler and being upset someone called you a ''mean word'' :lmao

*AND YOU CLAIMED I WAS SEXIST WHEN I SAID THESE GIRLS AINT GOT THE HEART FOR THIS BUSINESS... I TOLD YOU MUTHERFUCKERS I WAS RIGHT.... I TOLD YOU THESE ARE JUST FEMINIST BROADS USING THE AGENDA AGAINST LONELY GUYS... I FUCKING TOLD YOU ALL OF THIS.. AND THIS IS THE SMOKING GUN THAT PROVES IT.. THEY AREN'T HERE TO ENTERTAIN.. THEIR HERE TO USE THE FACT THEIR A WOMEN TO MAKE MILLIONS OF DOLLARS AT WWE'S EXPENSE, I THINK IT'S FUCKING BULLSHIT...which you can no doubt tell because of caps*

but for real.. i'm happy  .. the reason i put all that in caps is to drive the point home.. and make my points crystal clear.. i've been saying this shit since that start.. ya feel me ????

*i love how women think ''equality'' means making everyone as soft and weak as they are*.. yeah... that'll do society real good fpalm


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck this noise.

People getting bent outta shape over nothing. I doubt anyone was upset when Mark Henry did the *EXACT SAME THING* three years ago, all for a month-long angle with Cena. But Banks does it and "OH NO, DAT WAS BAAAAAAAAAD! WHY YOU CALL DANA MISS PIGGY???" It was compelling, had fans guessing and luckily she isn't injured as bad as some thought.

Move the fuck on already!


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*



PunkShoot said:


> ^ Miss piggy Apparently.
> 
> No make up


I'm hard as fuck now. She's hot as hell.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

What is it with WWE calling some of the ladies fat? Remember the infamous "Piggy James" storyline. Mickie wasn't fat in the least, either.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't really care what she said, I just hope she stays off tv for a while. :bored


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I DGAF what Russo said, but it sounded dumb to talk up how women have moved on from being all about looks to being respected as wrestlers and then say, "Miss Piggy," to Dana. It's insulting her body, and to say women are superstars now, no longer about how they look and then have that line is bad. 

I'm not saying it's on Sasha, I understand this is scripted for her, but whoever scripted that was an idiot. Senseless, stupid, ignorant, unconcerned, indifferent, lazy, I'm sure there are many more adjectives I could use for how that went.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Did The Boss ever cut promos like this in NXT? I never watched. What I mean is how she keeps referring to Ric as "daddy", Dana as Charlottle's friend and of course calling Dana "Miss Piggy".


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Cousin, but she's not entitled to Snoop's money and lavish shit. I mean use your brain.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


On the contrary, use your brain. It's not like he's buying her a house, it's tickets to a wrestling show.

If your uncle was Snoop Dogg (someone who has connections with WWE) don't you think you would give him a call to see if he can get you in the show for free? Do you really think it's that big of a deal?



Sincere said:


> During the Mania triple threat build up, I seem to recall hearing from her and Snoop how he used to take her to WWE shows. :aries2


Exactly. This is why it was a weird thing to say that she was fishing for beer cans to turn in to make it to the show.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Sasha's Promo, Calls Dana Miss Piggy, Upsets Russo*



Yashamaga said:


> On the contrary, use your brain. It's not like he's buying her a house, it's tickets to a wrestling show.
> 
> *If your uncle was Snoop Dogg (someone who has connections with WWE) don't you think you would give him a call to see if he can get you in the show for free? Do you really think it's that big of a deal?*


Theres no "think" about it, she has mentioned plenty of times that he took her to shows and even took her backstage to meet the wrestlers.

Fishing for sympathy was pretty low.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: "Miss Piggy" Comment*

it's funny but the similarities IN THE FACE are easy to see. The cheeks for example


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Talks about the women's revolution...calls another wrestler Ms. Piggy. Ok.

Even women don't understand what feminism is.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

foc said:


> Did The Boss ever cut promos like this in NXT? I never watched. What I mean is how she keeps referring to Ric as "daddy", Dana as Charlottle's friend and of course calling Dana "Miss Piggy".


No. Plus in NXT she was a heel the whole time anyway.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

BrokedownChevy said:


> Talks about the women's revolution...calls another wrestler Ms. Piggy. Ok.
> 
> Even women don't understand what feminism is.




What? They're supposed to all be friends?

A women's revolution isn't sucking each other off. It's being treated in the same way men do. There's too much of a focus on the actual term as opposed to the actual execution. Just do, live out feuds and let that be the revolution.


----------



## MJKnight (Jul 2, 2012)

So we're using the Piggy James angle, eh?

uh-huh.....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

But Sasha already called Dana Missing Piggy on NXT in a backstage segment with Emma


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Aye I'm just sliding in to remind you all that you hyped Banks up enough to the point she actually thinks she runs shit. I'm not even trying to trash her, I'm being dead honest.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Darren Criss said:


> But Sasha already called Dana Missing Piggy on NXT in a backstage segment with Emma


Sure did, did she cut a promo first hyping up how women are now legit and not only judged by their looks, as they once were?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Dana brooke has maybe the best body out of every women in the WWE.


Do you count from the bottom up? lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> Fuck this noise.
> 
> People getting bent outta shape over nothing. I doubt anyone was upset when Mark Henry did the *EXACT SAME THING* three years ago, all for a month-long angle with Cena. But Banks does it and "OH NO, DAT WAS BAAAAAAAAAD! WHY YOU CALL DANA MISS PIGGY???" It was compelling, had fans guessing and luckily she isn't injured as bad as some thought.
> 
> Move the fuck on already!


You seriously comparing this to Henry :mj4. Mark deserved an Oscar for that segment. And most importantly Mark Henry ended the segment as a heel. Don't think a fake retirement works with a face even if she's trying to trick Charlotte. It didn't help her to big up how WWE has changed where it's about women wrestlers and not bra and panties matches then call Dana Ms Piggy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> You seriously comparing this to Henry :mj4. Mark deserved an Oscar for that segment. And most importantly Mark Henry ended the segment as a heel. Don't think a fake retirement works with a face even if she's trying to trick Charlotte. It didn't help her to big up how WWE has changed where it's about women wrestlers and not bra and panties matches then call Dana Ms Piggy.


Henry's was GODLY, can't believe people would dare compare Sasha's crap to that. Sasha's a good mic worker, but that wasn't 1 of her best promos if I do say so myself.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Henry's was GODLY, can't believe people would dare compare Sasha's crap to that. *Sasha's a good mic worker,* but that wasn't 1 of her best promos if I do say so myself.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MJKnight said:


> So we're using the Piggy James angle, eh?
> 
> uh-huh.....


In a sense, it's actually worse than that. 

At least Layla and McCool were the heels in that feud, so the whole "body shaming" thing was still being put into a negative light. Sasha is supposed to be the good guy here, and while there should always be shades of grey to characters, body shaming just isn't the way to go in 2016.

It honestly did bother me a bit. Imagine how Dana feels having to constantly get fed to Sasha, and then having to deal with shit like that.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> In a sense, it's actually worse than that.
> 
> At least Layla and McCool were the heels in that feud, so the whole "body shaming" thing was still being put into a negative light. Sasha is supposed to be the good guy here, and while there should always be shades of grey to characters, body shaming just isn't the way to go in 2016.
> *
> It honestly did bother me a bit. Imagine how Dana feels having to constantly get fed to Sasha, and then having to deal with shit like that.*


Ohh give me a break. It's a fucking job, no pun intended. When she debuted she got clean wins over Becky Lynch and Paige, the former was in the Wrestlemania triple threat match for the women's title and the later is a former 2 time champ and both are very popular with the fans. Now isn't the time for Dana to be beating anyone.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

lol typical wwe its 2016 and they still think any woman over 100lbs is a fat pig


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Ohh give me a break. It's a fucking job, no pun intended. When she debuted she got clean wins over Becky Lynch and Paige, the former was in the Wrestlemania triple threat match for the women's title and the later is a former 2 time champ and both are very popular with the fans. Now isn't the time for Dana to be beating anyone.


And I suppose she should just be okay with being called "Miss Piggy" as well?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Ohh give me a break. It's a fucking job, no pun intended.


It may be a job, but it doesn't mean she should have to be called "Miss Piggy."


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It may be a job, but it doesn't mean she should have to be called "Miss Piggy."


shaddup :Fuckyou


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't know what's so offensive about that. Wrestlers always insult each others looks. It's doesn't mean it is true. It is just an insult. Lighten up, bro.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Idk if it's been mentioned in here yet but apparently the whole fishing for soda cans to collect money to buy tickets was lifted from the life story of AJ Lee. 

LOL @ that.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

DevastationInc said:


> shaddup :Fuckyou


Dude, I gotta find out where this gif is from.

That's incredible. Does anyone know?


----------

